# GERMANY - UEFA EURO 2024



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

I know this may be a touch early, but anyone want to suggest who they think should host?


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Georgia and Armenia I suppose


----------



## Hendycfc (Jun 21, 2011)

Scotland(hopefully independant at the time) and Wales, or even better... Scotland and Ireland.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scotland&Ireland seems pretty strong bid.. would it include N.ireland also though?


----------



## Hendycfc (Jun 21, 2011)

Laurence2011 said:


> Scotland&Ireland seems pretty strong bid.. would it include N.ireland also though?


Hmm... Doubt that. 3 nations. Northern Ireland isn't really needed.

How many stadiums do Ireland have that has or could have over 30 000 seats?

I kniw scotland could use Hampden, Celtic Park and Ibrox( if they allowed mire than 2 stadiums in one city. Rugby park which has 18 000 seats but could easily be temporary extended to 30 000. Easter road recently got an extension to 20 000 seats but i dont see why they couldn't add an extra 10 000. Tynecastle is falling apart and if hearts get out of debt and get a new owner they should get a new 30 000 seat stadium. Aberdeen is about to build a new stadium. Inverness could be extended. Murrayfield is a stadium they could use and it has 73 000 seats. 

I think if they were to make changes to scotland it be-

-Change murrayfield from rugby stadium to football just for tournament.
- make final upgrades to hampden- fix it up, could easily make it into a 70 000 seater.
-there had been plans to add an extra 11 000 seats onto celtic park by building on top of the south stand. I dont see why they couldnt do that.
- ibrox is fine
- add temporary extra 12 000 seats to rugby park
- add Temporary 10 000 seats to easter road
- new hearts and aberdeen stadium.

Clean up around the stadiums. Add a few hotels. Celtic park is already becoming a lot better with the commenwealth games helping regenerate the area. Rugby park already has a 4 star hotel right next to it.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scotland could hold it on its own? would be pretty cool if they did


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Russia


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

2024 in Italy. 2020 in Turkey.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

are Italy planning to bid? I heard they were


----------



## bicho84 (Oct 13, 2009)

KruEv said:


> Georgia and Armenia I suppose


Are you kiddin? There is no infrasturucture in Armenia and Georgia, beside of it a political situation in both countries is not so good as we see in tv's. it would be great for me(I'm georgian) but I'm not sure that it is realistic ambition.


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

georgia and armenia


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

Spain.

Bernabeu, New Atheltico Madrid Stadium, Camp-Nou (hopefully renovated by then) New Mestalla, New stadium in Bilbao, Espanyols new ground and lots of other decent stadiums.

With 24 teams you would have a total attendance close to some previous world cups.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Maybe Russia?


----------



## Hansadyret (Jun 22, 2008)

2024 Scandinavia (Norway, Sweden, Denmark)


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Turkey. :x


----------



## Parem de me banir (Dec 19, 2011)

nice


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Hansadyret said:


> 2024 Scandinavia (Norway, Sweden, Denmark)


Yes. You should


----------



## mavn81 (Jun 8, 2011)

Netherlands. Preferably alone. Only if it would turn out necessary together with Belgium.

http://www.vi.nl/Nieuws-item/208743/Been-Snel-in-gesprek-over-organisatie-van-EK-2024.htm

(Dutch)


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

Spain or Netherlands would be nice


----------



## R-KK (Dec 12, 2011)

Norway-Denmark would be great Sweden hosted it


----------



## jpgjohnnyg (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey dont knock the football history of Northern Ireland, they maybe shocking at the moment but for a country of only 1.5 million they have gotten to the world cup quarter finals twice 1958 and 1982. I dont think any other minnow has such a record


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ and they gave the sport one of its best ever players/stars.


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

L'*UEFA EURO 2024* c'est dans un pays organisateur ou plusieurs ville europennes ?


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

jpgjohnnyg said:


> Hey dont knock the football history of Northern Ireland, they maybe shocking at the moment but for a country of only 1.5 million they have gotten to the world cup quarter finals twice 1958 and 1982. I dont think any other minnow has such a record


Uruguay, 3.3 million, twice World champion, twice Olympic champion, fifteen times South American champion.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Turkiiish said:


> L'*UEFA EURO 2024* c'est dans un pays organisateur ou plusieurs ville europennes ?


Ask him.


----------



## LatvianKid (Dec 27, 2012)

*Euro 2014...*

It should be in the three Baltic States(Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia)


----------



## LatvianKid (Dec 27, 2012)

The Three Baltic States (Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia)


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

LatvianKid said:


> The Three Baltic States (Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia)


Never ever, some 7 million people don't need 10 first-class-stadiums, especially no stadiums with 60k+ and 50k+ !!!


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Germany or Spain


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Euro 2024 will be awarded in 2017, enough time for spain and Italy to overcome the crisis. To be honest, it should be Spain or Italy rather than Germany...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Celtic bid or Scandinavian bid. Let's use this advantage of the 24 teams tournament and have triple hosts.


----------



## icyman (Dec 16, 2012)

LatvianKid said:


> The Three Baltic States (Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia)


Lithuanian are more interested in basketball. They'd rather build a few multi-purpose halls than football stadiums  

What about Estonia? Let's organise Euro 2024 in Malta and San Marino insted of this one. Spectators would more appreciate the mediterranean climate


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

If Spain builds the new mestalla and new atletico stadium,coupled with the bernabeu and camp nou they should definetely host it.Joint bids are not desirable..Scandiavian,scottish,baltic nations dont need a dozen white elephants.Those countries hardly ever get a team in the champs lge(except the scots).


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

GEwinnen said:


> Euro 2024 will be awarded in 2017, enough time for spain and Italy to overcome the crisis. To be honest, it should be Spain or Italy rather than Germany...


I think a joint bid between two big nations such as spain/italy or italy/germany would be really cool, although it'll never happen :/


----------



## adonys (Aug 24, 2011)

Hungary - Romania


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

adonys said:


> Hungary - Romania


dont be foolish


----------



## kamadeva (Mar 2, 2010)

adonys said:


> Hungary - Romania


Yeah - NO! (Bubba J style)

5v5 cities, no way.

Romania is much bigger so the ratio would be something like 6:4 or 7:5.Or even more leaning toward us.

Also, your city selection while good is not spread enough for Ro, Oltenians and Moldovans will scream foul, especially the former group.

Forgot to say... fantasy.


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

Turkey 2024 !


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Aka said:


> Uruguay, 3.3 million, twice World champion, twice Olympic champion, fifteen times South American champion.


Just for context, those World Cups were won in decidedly different times and conditions.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

LucianPopa1000 said:


> Joint bids are not desirable..Scandiavian,scottish,baltic nations dont need a dozen white elephants.Those countries hardly ever get a team in the champs lge(except the scots).


Well, to be fair...

The Champions League and UEFA's payouts are grossly disproportionate to a select number of clubs, yet the largesse and appeal of the competition comes at the expense of all of UEFA. True, the brands of Madrid and ManU drive the bulk of global interest, but the competition only exists at all due to the presence of all the other leagues and their respective clubs. One could argue that the rich are getting richer at the expense of having minions to regularly beat upon.

Thus, in lieu of UEFA altering their payment scheme (which the clubs would never allow) I think it perfectly fair to use other leverage, like hosting UEFA events, as a means of helping clubs, cities and nations develop their infrastructure. No, I don't mean 60k seat white elephants or reaching every last little nation-state like Lichtenstein, but the past two paired-nation events have gone smoothly by most accounts and left some very nice facilities that could help those communities and clubs possibly reach new heights. 

Bayern and Milan will always be fine and we'll see big events in their stadiums on a regular basis. So every once in a while I say reach out to the likes of Scandanavia and try something new and different. 

Just my opinion, though. Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

Facebook https://www.facebook.com/Euro2024TURKEY


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Holland? The Euro 2000 is just 24 years ago in 2024, Turkey hosted none, the last Euro (tiny touranment with 8 teams / 15 matches ) in Germany ist 36 years ago!


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

If Turkey were to Host the UEFA Euro 2024, would UEFA let them use 3 or 4 Stadiums in Istanbul (Ataturk Olympic Stadium, Turk Telekom Arena, Sukru Saracoglu Stadium and maybe Vodafone Arena)? If UEFA were to say that a Maximum of 2 Stadiums from Istanbul, Turkey would most probably choose the Ataturk Olympic Stadium and what other of the other 3?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

For the 2016 bid they had Atatürk Olimpiyat + Türk Telekom Arena

UEFA and the other cities won't allow 3 or more stadiums for Istanbul.
There will be a fight among the turkish cities to be an host city


----------



## RFSK (Aug 13, 2012)

www.sercan.de said:


> For the 2016 bid they had Atatürk Olimpiyat + Türk Telekom Arena UEFA and the other cities won't allow 3 ore mor stadiums for Istanbul. There will be a fight among the turkish cities to be an host city


Izmir, should have a 60000 stadium and host one of the semis


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Izmir gets 2 new 15,000 stadiums.
They plan to built a new 40,000+ stadium. But currnetly no project
60,000 maybe with temporary stands like at Corinthians Stadium


All new stadium projects in Turkey
Most new stadiums are designed to expand. 
Click to enlarge.


IMO it will be
1 Istanbul
2 Istanbul
3 Ankara
4 Izmir
5 Bursa
6 Antalya
7 Samsun
8 Trabzon
9 Konya
10 Adana / Eskisehir / Gaziantep


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Batman?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Yes, its a turkish province/city 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman,_Turkey


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

turkey would be interesting, with more than 80% of the matches being held outside europe.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

German DFB has confirmed to bid for the Euro 2024!

http://www.dfb.de/news/de/d-dfb-bundestag/dfb-bewirbt-sich-um-europameisterschaft-2024/48255.html

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Maartendev (Apr 19, 2010)

I think that Turkey would be more then capable to host the tournament, they already have a lot experience with tourists because it is a popular destination for holidays. Turkey is also investing a lot in their stadiums and i don't think that this can be ignored.

But if Germany would host the tournament i would not have trouble with it at all, that is the only time that we Dutch managed to win something and that was in Germany :cheers:
Germany also has the best stadiums, even the single state of Nordrhein-Westfalen would be capable of hosting the event on its own :cheers:

http://www.worldstadiums.com/europe/countries/germany/nordrhein_westfalen.shtml


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

It should go to Turkey in 2024. They lost out to France in 2016 and got shafted by Uefa in 2020.

Germany would host a great tournament i'm sure but they had the WC in 2006. They could host in 2028.

Turkey has never hosted a major tournament and has as much stadium construction going on at the moment as future tournament hosts like France and Russia.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

GEwinnen said:


> German DFB has confirmed to bid for the Euro 2024!
> 
> http://www.dfb.de/news/de/d-dfb-bundestag/dfb-bewirbt-sich-um-europameisterschaft-2024/48255.html
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


But its from October 2013


----------



## merope (Jun 8, 2008)

As a Scot, I would love to see a successful Celtic nations bid. But it would be hampered by several factors: the likely bids from Germany and Italy - both footballing superpowers with far greater resources and the deserving (in my opinion) bid from Turkey.

The unique nature of the 2020 tournament is going to put pressure on a single-nation situation in '24.

With four of the big five (England, Germany, Italy and Spain) likely feeling they are coming due for their turn, I'd say that prospects for smaller/joint bids are not looking great.


----------



## Maartendev (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't understand why everybody is always negative about joint bids:

- Euro 2000 in the Netherlands and Belgium
- World Cup 2002 in South Korea and Japan
- Euro 2008 in Austria and Switzerland

These were well organised tournaments, so i dont understand the negativism on this?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

IMO it was just a lil bit too much of them within some years, there it has got an bad image.
2000, 2002, 2008


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

^2008 was my favorite Euros. Will never forget that theme song...


----------



## Kjello0 (May 1, 2009)

Ladiesman020 said:


> I think uefa shoul change there criteria to allow smaller nations to host


Totally agree.

The criteria for 2016 were
2x50,000 (preferably one with 60,000)
3x40,000
4x30,000

I think this should be changed to

1x50,000
1x40,000
2x30,000
5x25,000

For countries like Norway and Denmark, it's a big difference between hosting

1x50,000
1x40,000
2x30,000

and

1x40,000
1x30,000
2x25,000

in a joint bid with Sweden.

The latter is in fact something that could be left standing after the tournament. The first would have to use some temporary stands.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't want the tournament in Germany again, so early after the WC. I don't understand why Spain and Italy show no intentions to bid. There are so many awesome stadium projects in these countries.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

I kind of feel sorry for Turkey. A Euro there is long overdue and they pretty much had it in the bag for 2020 (I feel they already deserved to win the 2016 bid) being the only serious bidder. This scared Platini so much that he all of a sudden came up with that stupid shared Euro thing. Now with Germany bidding I can't see them getting 2024 either.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Maartendev said:


> I don't understand why everybody is always negative about joint bids:
> 
> - Euro 2000 in the Netherlands and Belgium
> - World Cup 2002 in South Korea and Japan
> ...


You forgot 2012.

The poster wasn't being negative about joint bids, he was just pointing out that after the ultimate multi-host EURO that 2020 will be, 2024 will most likely be a single host tournament. But I could also see a double and even a triple host tournament for 2028.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Quintana said:


> I kind of feel sorry for Turkey. A Euro there is long overdue and they pretty much had it in the bag for 2020 (I feel they already deserved to win the 2016 bid) being the only serious bidder. This scared Platini so much that he all of a sudden came up with that stupid shared Euro thing. Now with Germany bidding I can't see them getting 2024 either.


The main reason why UEFA changed the 2020 format was the match fiying scandal in Turkey and that the TFF and turkish government protects the clubs / people.


----------



## IFAT (Apr 29, 2014)

I still think Turkey has good chances against Germany for 2024.

Now there are over 12 stadiums under construction. Many infrastructure projects are on going. It is already a huge tourism destination and attracts more tourists than Germany.


----------



## Maartendev (Apr 19, 2010)

alexandru.mircea said:


> You forgot 2012.
> 
> The poster wasn't being negative about joint bids, he was just pointing out that after the ultimate multi-host EURO that 2020 will be, 2024 will most likely be a single host tournament. But I could also see a double and even a triple host tournament for 2028.


You are right, i forgot Euro 2012 hno:
We will see what happens in the future.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

IFAT said:


> I still think Turkey has good chances against Germany for 2024.
> 
> Now there are over 12 stadiums under construction. Many infrastructure projects are on going. It is already a huge tourism destination and attracts more tourists than Germany.


Germany has 20 stadiums fullfilling the criteria right now. 
The tourist hot spots of Turkey are Istanbul and the mediterranean sea resorts, what do the sea resorts have to do with a bid for an UEFA championship?


----------



## IFAT (Apr 29, 2014)

Izmir,Antalya,Mersin are not only sea resorts, they are big cities on Agean and Mediterran Coast.

Uefa 2024 would be like Fifa Brazil 2014 :banana:


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

I like Single Hosting and Co-Hosting with 2 Countries, but I don't think Co-Hosting with 3 Countries would work IMO. Just think, Poland and Ukraine Co-Hosted UEFA Euro 2012. So Poland got the Opening Match at the National Stadium in Warsaw and Ukraine got the Final at the Olympic Stadium in Kiev. If there were 3 Co-Hosts, 1 Country would get the Opening Match, 1 would get the Final and 1 would get neither.


----------



## Ladiesman020 (Jan 3, 2014)

I always thought that Poland should've co-hosted the tournament with the Czech Republic rather than Ukraine. The Czech rep is a nicer and more popular tourist destination


----------



## InsaatHolding (May 1, 2014)

Stadiums in Turkey which are ready or under construction

*Atatürk Olympic Stadium ( Istanbul )*



















*Türk Telekom Arena ( Istanbul )*










*Sükrü Saracoglu ( Istanbul )
*










*Vodafone Arena ( Istanbul )*



















*Kadir Has Stadium ( Kayseri )*










*Mersin Stadium ( Mersin )*



















*Timsah ( Crocodile ) Arena ( Bursa )*




























*Konya Stadium ( Konya )
*




























*Akyazi Stadium ( Trabzon )*




























*Antalya Stadium ( Antalya )*



















*Samsun Stadium ( Samsun )*



















*Kocaeli Stadium ( Kocaeli )*



















*Adana Koz Arena ( Adana )*



















*Gaziantep Arena ( Gaziantep )*



















*Eskisehir Stadi ( Eskisehir )*



























*Malatya Stadium ( Malatya )*



















*Sivas Arena ( Sivas )*



















*Sakarya Stadium ( Sakarya )*




























*Hatay Stadium ( Hatay )*


----------



## InsaatHolding (May 1, 2014)

Big cities like Izmir and Ankara also have stadium projects in pro status.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Sakarya, Sivas, Malatya and Hatay are also u/c


----------



## InsaatHolding (May 1, 2014)

^^

yes but i have counted stadiums with a capacity of at least 30,000 ( beside Mersin )


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Yes, but you can expand them 

BTW Kocaeli and Sakarya have no chance. Too close to Istanbul


----------



## InsaatHolding (May 1, 2014)

I think

1. Istanbul ( Atatürk )
2. Istanbul ( Türk Telekom )
3. Izmir
4. Ankara
5. Antalya
6. Bursa
7. Eskisehir
8. Samsun
9. Trabzon
10. Mersin 
11. Kayseri
12. Konya


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

InsaatHolding said:


> I think
> 
> 1. Istanbul ( Atatürk )
> 2. Istanbul ( Türk Telekom )
> ...



Mersin's Stadium would require a slight Expansion, as it only Holds just over 25,000 Seats and UEFA's Requirements for the UEFA Euro Group Stage is 30,000 Seats.


Also, will *all *these new Stadiums above 30,000 Seats meet *all *UEFA Requirements, in terms of Media/VIP/VVIP/Hospitality Facilities and Floodlights etc?


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

Delete.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Yes, all new stadiums are built for the EURO 2016 Requirements.

They all have a lot of suites and VIP seats


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

German DFB plans to pull back the bid for the Euro 2020 to support the bid for the 2024 tournament in Germany.
Reported by the Spiegel Magazin:

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussbal...-auf-ausrichtung-der-finalrunde-a-967299.html


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

www.sercan.de said:


> Yes, all new stadiums are built for the EURO 2016 Requirements.
> 
> They all have a lot of suites and VIP seats


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## InsaatHolding (May 1, 2014)

www.sercan.de said:


> Yes, all new stadiums are built for the EURO 2016 Requirements.
> 
> They all have a lot of suites and VIP seats


All this stadiums will finish before Euro 2016 :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I am not so sure. Some are very slow and some did not started yet


----------



## GoGo23 (Aug 9, 2014)

What about a Bulgaria-Romania bid with the opening match in Sofia and the final in Bucharest?
*VENUES IN BULGARIA:*
SOFIA- Vasil Levski(renovated) or New national stadium 45-55k
PLOVDIV- The existing Plovdiv stadium-55k
VARNA-Varna stadium- around 30k
BURGAS- renovated Lazur stadium-30k 
STARA ZAGORA- expanded Beroe stadium-30k
RUSE- new stadium- 30k

*ROMANIA:*
BUCHAREST- 55K
CLUJ- 30k
TIMISOARA- 32k
MEDGIDIA- 32K
CRAIOVA- 25k
GALATI- 23K
BRAILA- 20K


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ Well, minium cap. is 30,000... But I will love a Romanian-Bulgarian tournament, it will be very contrasting to usual hosts.


----------



## Aulus (May 7, 2013)

Nice idea but i assume that this won't gonna happen.

Turkey would be nice instead of Germany. It's time for some change.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Aulus said:


> Nice idea but i assume that this won't gonna happen.


Is the money and interest there that it could be pursued sometime in the future? I think many folks will agree with you that we need to see more variety among hosting nations, so UEFA should strive to find ways to make these things happen. Better to be flexible with standards or share the money to invite such options rather than stay within the same tired mix of countries.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Romania & Bulgaria is not going to happen in our generation, on the Romanian side at least. Transport infrastructure is _very_ poor, hotel infrastructure could be done but is not needed in such high numbers in the provincial cities, the cities themselves are in poor condition (decay) and don't offer much to tourists (the smaller cities that will never get large clubs & stadiums are much more interesting and ecotourism is one of the best in Europe). 
For example, if you want to cross over the country, there's normally ONE train per day, that travels at night for a whole night. Speeds are very slow because the network is ancient and there's almost no line that's double (going both ways). It's impossible to get, say, 10000 people from a city to the other in a couple of days, by train. I don't where there will be improvement either, the railway company is failing and there is talk of downsizing the rail network, instead of bringing it to the modern era. On the other hand, there are no completed highways either. Further on, I can't even imagine how practical it would be to get from one provincial Romanian city to a provincial Bulgarian city. It would probably require either a few complex connections that currently are not very practical, I suspect, or that you come by car so that you can drive yourself, often on bad one-lane roads passing through all the villages with their 50kmph limitations. 
Finally, I think that Bulgarians will be sensible and build small to medium size stadiums for their clubs in the future, around 20k in capacity, like it is happening in Hungary, a richer country with an ambitious leader who liked to invest in vanity projects. IMO this seals it.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Quintana said:


> I kind of feel sorry for Turkey. A Euro there is long overdue and they pretty much had it in the bag for 2020 (I feel they already deserved to win the 2016 bid) being the only serious bidder. This scared Platini so much that he all of a sudden came up with that stupid shared Euro thing. Now with Germany bidding I can't see them getting 2024 either.


It's only natural considering it isn't in Europe.
Why not have France host the Copa America by having just one stadium in Cayenne? (although that would be really cool)

There are plenty of real european countries that need to get their turn first: Germany, Spain, Italy, then the mid-sized countries, and it will be England's turn again, and the cycle starts over.

As for Turkey, I think what did them in was UEFA's unwillingness to share the spotlight with the potential Olympic bid in Istanbul. Perhaps were they scared by the trouble in Rio too, in building the many amenities for two huge events?
Forget the Euros, the Olympics would be magnificent in Istanbul the next them they come to Europe.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Seriously, why was my post deleted? It was my opinion and not offensive at all, just strongly worded.
Some mods should realize that they are not the Russian, Chinese, Quatari, etc. government and that censorship of legitimate posts is not the way this forum should be operated.


----------



## RFSK (Aug 13, 2012)

Your post was just plain dumb, now get over yourself and stop acting as a child.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

What is plain dumb in saying Spain or Italy should get one of next Euros and Turkey would be better of in the AFC (where they belong)???


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> What is plain dumb in saying Spain or Italy should get one of next Euros and Turkey would be better of in the AFC (where they belong)???


Hilarious that you liked your own posthno:


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

*UEFA EURO 2024 bids*



JYDA said:


> Hilarious that you liked your own posthno:



You should have a second look, dude.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

I thought Germany is going for the Euro 2020 finals, that should rule them out of Euro 2024 in that case.


----------



## uğur1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkey should bid for WC,even Qatar could take a WC,we have more chance to get a WC than EURO.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

You can select any country for the Euro 2024 But to avoid problems in case of shortage of opportunities proprosit Germany, England and Russia be willing to accept. And we all know that these 3 countries will be willing to take at any time (England and Germany now, and Russia after 2018). This will help to not get hung up on the big countries and avoid tournaments like 2020 I do not like, that's how it organizes.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*England set to compete with Germany to host 2028 European Championships*
*England could bid for entire Euro 2028 tournament after edging closer to hosting 2020 final*


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Interesting... I don't know how serious the English bid would be taken though... Hosted in '96 , and then a final in '20 Maybe the 2034 World Cup is a better option


----------



## Kobo (Dec 12, 2006)

Laurence2011 said:


> Interesting... I don't know how serious the English bid would be taken though... Hosted in '96 , and then a final in '20 Maybe the 2034 World Cup is a better option


The English FA have ruled out bidding for future World Cups and are more focussed on hosting Uefa tournaments http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2701237/Greg-****-rules-The-FA-bidding-future-World-Cups-instead-focuses-hosting-European-Championships.html

If London hosts the 2020 European Championship final then it could weaken England's chances for Euro 2028, but then Uefa may not see it that way as Euro 2020 is being hosted across the continent, we shall have to see. 

I feel Turkey would have a good shot at getting Euro 2024, though it has been some time since Italy and Spain have hosted a major football tournament and it will be interesting if they choose to bid in either 2024 or 2028.


----------



## Russia&Germany (Jul 21, 2014)

Emotionally it has to be Turkey 2024. How ever they have to make a bid that can keep up with Germany. But if they do, they have to win.

Turkey simply deserves it. They've never hosted a big tournament and they have football loving people.
Germany could bid for 2028 or 2032 and England would be good for WC in 2030. Or they could go for EC 2028 and 2032 as well.

I like FIFA policy of getting to new markets and giving rising countries a chance. Time for UEFA to keep up. Poland/Ukraine was a great tournament.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Turkey will surely host 2024, if they can refrain from bidding for the Olympics again. This time the stadiums are rising in Turkey as we speak, and they look excellent.


----------



## Harry1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope turkey get 2024 i think it would be a great tournament, the Stadiums being built or renovated in Turkey are top class. I hope if England are thinking of bidding for 2028 that they have a better spread of venues than 2018 WC bid


----------



## Milano_Olympic_City_ (Jul 26, 2014)

Harry1990 said:


> I hope turkey get 2024 i think it would be a great tournament, the Stadiums being built or renovated in Turkey are top class. I hope if England are thinking of bidding for 2028 that they have a better spread of venues than 2018 WC bid


I hope Istanbul get 2024 Olympic Games and Italy UEFA Euro 2024...


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Venue ideas for england '28 bid;

Wembley 
Emirates/olympic stadium
Old Trafford/etihad
Anfield
St James' park
Stadium of light
St Mary's 
Villa park

Only 8, what others do we think we be good?


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

3tmk said:


> It's only natural considering it isn't in Europe.
> Why not have France host the Copa America by having just one stadium in Cayenne? (although that would be really cool)


That argument is irrelevant since the Euro is a tournament between members of UEFA. And as far as I know Turkey is an UEFA member whereas France is not a member of CONMEBOL (although they could be invited to participate by CONMEBOL as they have done in the past with Mexico for example).


----------



## Kobo (Dec 12, 2006)

Laurence2011 said:


> Venue ideas for england '28 bid;
> 
> Wembley
> Emirates/olympic stadium
> ...



It's a good list. France are using 10 stadiums in 9 cities for Euro 2016. My list 
would be:

Wembley 90,000 London
Emirates 60,300 London
Old Trafford 76,300 Manchester
Redeveloped Anfield 58,000 Liverpool
St James Park 52,000 - Newcastle
Redeveloped Villa Park 50,000 Birmingham
New Nottingham Forest Stadium 45,000+ Nottingham
Redeveloped St Mary's 45,000-50,000 Southampton
Redeveloped / New Elland Road 45,000-50,000 Leeds
Redeveloped Falmer Stadium 30,750- 40,000 Brighton 

Other stadiums that could be used:
Olympic Stadium 54,000 London
New White Heart Lane 56,000 London
New Chelsea Stadium 55,000+ London
Etihad Stadium 62,000 Manchester
Redeveloped Stadium of light 49,000-64,000 Sunderland
New Everton Stadium 50,000 Liverpool
Redeveloped / New Hillsborough 40,000+ Sheffield
Redeveloped Ashton Gate 30,000-42,000 Bristol


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

GoGo23 said:


> What about a Bulgaria-Romania bid with the opening match in Sofia and the final in Bucharest?
> *VENUES IN BULGARIA:*
> SOFIA- Vasil Levski(renovated) or New national stadium 45-55k
> PLOVDIV- The existing Plovdiv stadium-55k
> ...


Romania-Moldova perhaps? They're historically linked nations. Just have like 3 venues in Moldova in 3 cities, the rest can be Romania.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

Lord David said:


> Romania-Moldova perhaps? They're historically linked nations. Just have like 3 venues in Moldova in 3 cities, the rest can be Romania.


The legacy of the stadiums would be pretty horrible.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kobo said:


> It's a good list. France are using 10 stadiums in 9 cities for Euro 2016. My list
> would be:
> 
> Wembley 90,000 London
> ...


Interesting point made with some of those stadiums there, in theory the emirates could be left out if the olympic stadium is good enough for football, due to to the fact it can easily go back up to 80,000
New chelsea stadium would also be a big one, and who knows by 2028 that could also be there.
Would love to see Brighton's ground there as well, one of my fave new English stadia. 
Also by 2028, what's to say the etihad couldn't rival old Trafford? There's room for a lot of expansion, whereas old Trafford is restricted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm convinced 2020 will change the entire complexion of the Euro's. Whoever hosts 2024 may be the last to do so. 

It seems probable that it will be a single-nation host. I'd like to see England host it.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

I would like to see all future Euros like this one in 2020, i think its time for more flexy Cups hosting, no more single/2 hosts countries, so all countries would go through qualifies. Just host cities should be regional grouped, not through all Europe..

I would say few things about ignoring Turkish bids for years/decades. If Turkey not get 2024 neither 2028, and its obvious that they completely deserve to get it, i think they should seriously think about changing confederation, go to Asia. In that way, at least, they will qualify for sure for all future World Cups...


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

nenad_kgdc said:


> I would like to see all future Euros like this one in 2020, i think its time for more flexy Cups hosting, no more single/2 hosts countries, so all countries would go through qualifies. Just host cities should be regional grouped, not through all Europe..
> 
> I would say few things about ignoring Turkish bids for years/decades. If Turkey not get 2024 neither 2028, and its obvious that they completely deserve to get it, i think they should seriously think about changing confederation, go to Asia. In that way, at least, they will qualify for sure for all future World Cups...


Why does a country involved in match fixing deserve to get it? I want them to host one as they are building stadiums but they need to get their house in order first.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe Russia? Joke :lol::lol: only joke.


----------



## Kobo (Dec 12, 2006)

Laurence2011 said:


> Interesting point made with some of those stadiums there, in theory the emirates could be left out if the olympic stadium is good enough for football, due to to the fact it can easily go back up to 80,000
> New chelsea stadium would also be a big one, and who knows by 2028 that could also be there.
> Would love to see Brighton's ground there as well, one of my fave new English stadia.
> Also by 2028, what's to say the etihad couldn't rival old Trafford? There's room for a lot of expansion, whereas old Trafford is restricted.


Yes by 2028 the etihad could very well match the capacity of Old Trafford, it and it will certainly be newer but may look dated by that time. 

With Wembley likely to get the Euro 2020 final i'm not sure if that will go against the bid or not? http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/sep/03/england-euro-2020-final-germany-2024


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

*Germany confident of securing EURO 2024
*
An agreement between the German and English football associations should pave the way for the EURO 2024 tournament in Germany. The DFB will withdraw plans to host key matches in the Europe-wide EURO 2020.

The German Football Association (DFB) has said it has agreed a deal with the English Football Association that will boost their ambitions to host the European Championships in 2024.

DFB general secretary Helmut Sandrock confirmed he was "very, very optimistic" over a successful bid for the championships, four years after the tournament will be staged in multiple venues across Europe.

The deal, struck between the two football federations, should see the semi-finals and finals of Euro 2020 be held in England. The final list of venues for Euro 2020 will be confirmed on September 19.

Previously, Turkey's bid to host the key 2020 matches had been approved by the DFB, but now the attention turns to England after Turkey withdrew their application for 2020 in April. Instead, Turkey appears to be one of few strong contenders for EURO 2024.

"We talked to them about their not bidding for EURO 2024 and supporting our bid," Sandrock told German sports magazine "Sport Bild." "We would in return not bid for the finals package of 2020 and support England in a bid for Euro 2028."

"A withdrawal of our application for the finals of EURO 2020 would only be an option for us if we were sure we could get EURO 2024," Sandrock added.

*Olympics and football
*
Thomas Bach, president of the International Olympic Committee, said on Tuesday that the German bid for EURO 2024 would not impede the efforts to stage the Olympic Games in the same summer.

"I see no potential for conflict," Bach said. "For the European Championships, the infrastructure is already there. Germany has the best stadiums in Europe, so no significant measures would be required."

The low-cost applications from Berlin and Hamburg for either 2024 or 2028 Olympic Games were submitted to the German Olympic Committee (DOSB) this week. A decision is expected before the end of the year.
http://www.dw.de/germany-confident-of-securing-euro-2024/a-17897653


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Xtreminal said:


> Thomas Bach, president of the International Olympic Committee, said on Tuesday that the German bid for EURO 2024 would not impede the efforts to stage the Olympic Games in the same summer.


This is very unfair on Turkey. During the bidding process for 2020 the IOC told them on the record that they need to drop their EURO 2020 ambitions to be taken into consideration for the 2020 games.

Germany should have stepped up and take 2020, never understood why they didn't do it.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

This is such a great thing for me personally... Germany hosting followed by england four years later. :cheers1:


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

alexandru.mircea said:


> This is very unfair on Turkey. During the bidding process for 2020 the IOC told them on the record that they need to drop their EURO 2020 ambitions to be taken into consideration for the 2020 games.
> 
> Germany should have stepped up and take 2020, never understood why they didn't do it.


I agree with you. 100%


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> This is very unfair on Turkey. During the bidding process for 2020 the IOC told them on the record that they need to drop their EURO 2020 ambitions to be taken into consideration for the 2020 games.
> 
> Germany should have stepped up and take 2020, never understood why they didn't do it.


I am with you on Turkey deserving it. I think Germany just didn't want to bid too soon for the Euros after the WC and Platini was already running with this idea of the tournament across Europe. 

One thing though, Germany unlike Turkey could easily hand the Euros and the Olympics. Not that I think Berlin has any chance.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

endrity said:


> I am with you on Turkey deserving it. I think Germany just didn't want to bid too soon for the Euros after the WC and Platini was already running with this idea of the tournament across Europe.
> 
> One thing though, Germany unlike Turkey could easily hand the Euros and the Olympics. Not that I think Berlin has any chance.


When Turkey has the capacities to organize the Olympics in Istanbul they can surely use them to run another event (consisting in a few football matches in the same city) in the same summer.* I think the other quoted reason was much more important: not having to "share" the potential sponsorhip with the other event. 
*Note: this is all theoretical of course, no bidder ever gets two different events for the same year, on the simple basis two events so close is "too much" and they would detract from each others success. 

Germany initially not bidding to soon after 2006 makes sense of course, but at some point, off the record, they will surely have known that there's no credible bid and any German/English/Spanish etc bid would have easily won the event.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Any news? What about an italian bid? This would have an impact on Rome's olympics.
Will Turkey go for another bid?


----------



## quanman247 (Mar 22, 2015)

I wonder if the England, Scotland and Wales can make a joint bid together. If it's possible, this is my guest for their bid:

- London: Wembley and either Emirates or London Olympic Stadium.
- Manchester: Old Trafford and Etihad Stadium(expanded)
- Glasgow: Hampden Park
- Edinburgh: Murrayfield Stadium
- Cardiff: Millenium Stadium
- Newcastle upon Tyne: St. James Park (expanded and innovated )
- Sunderland: Stadium of Light ( expanded and innovated)
- Liverpool: Anfield (redeveloped)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

GEwinnen said:


> Any news? What about an italian bid? This would have an impact on Rome's olympics.
> Will Turkey go for another bid?


IMO Turkey won't bid for an EURO or an Olympic Game. Maybe in 20-25 years they will start to bid.


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

You mean that in 20-25 years Islamic Kurdistan will start to bid...


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

quanman247 said:


> I wonder if the England, Scotland and Wales can make a joint bid together. If it's possible, this is my guest for their bid:
> 
> - London: Wembley and either Emirates or London Olympic Stadium.
> - Manchester: Old Trafford and Etihad Stadium(expanded)
> ...


As England can host on its own it will never undertake a joint bid. Particularly not for the Euros as this would hardly play well for a potential World Cup bid.

That list of stadia is ridiculously biased to the north of Britain in any case. The majority of the UK population lives south of Yorkshire. You would have to have Birmingham involved with an expanded Villa Park, something in Yorkshire (Leeds or Sheffield) and something else in the southern half of England. In addition I don't see that Sunderland need to expand and St James's Park will be very costly due to the metro station behind the Gallowgate End.

If I was the English FA I would be doing a deal with Spain to get them the 2028 tournament in return for Spanish backing for England to be the next Uefa host of the World Cup. Seeing as Spain has only hosted the Euros once, in 64 when they won it, and they have had the World Cup as recently as 82 there should be some possibility there.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

Qatar will host Euro 2024:rofl:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> Qatar will host Euro 2024:rofl:



....and the Winter Olympics in 2026:lol:


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

There is no chance England will host the tournament as Wembley will be the venue for the UEFA EURO 2020 Final.

As of now Turkey has the highest chances.

Turkey has a generally good stadium infrastructure with many new stadiums opening up in recent years.

I propose the following 11 venues to be part of the bid

ISTANBUL - Ataturk Olympic Stadium (80k - Minor Renovation)
ISTANBUL - Turk Telecom Arena (52k - Existing)
ISTANBUL - Sukru Saracoglu Stadium (50k - Minor Renovation)
IZMIR - New Stadium (50k - New Stadium)
BURSA - New Stadium at the site of Ataturk Stadium (50k - New Stadium)
ANKARA - New Stadium (40k - New Stadium)
TRABZON - New Stadium Currently Under Construction (42k - New Stadium)
ADANA - New Stadium Currently Under Construction (36k - New Stadium)
KONYA - Torku Arena (42k - Existing)
KAYSERI - Kadir Has Stadium (Expand to 35k - Minor Renovation)
ANTALYA - Antalyaspor Stadium (Expand to 35k - Minor Renovation)


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Hamzawi said:


> There is no chance England will host the tournament as Wembley will be the venue for the UEFA EURO 2020 Final.
> 
> As of now Turkey has the highest chances.


England agreed to support Germany's bid in return for them supporting Wembley for 2020, so you're right there.

But I think Germany is odds on favourite right now, not Turkey.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

GEwinnen said:


> Any news? What about an italian bid? This would have an impact on Rome's olympics.
> Will Turkey go for another bid?


So far, Italy will not bid for EURO 2024. 
The country runs for Olympics 2024 and Rugby World Cup 2023.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Turkey and only Turkey should get EURO 2024. Enough with robbing this country!!! 

As for Germany, well it has a good infrastructure but... It recently hosted World Cup and Munich is hosting EURO 2020. So no soup for Germany this time.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Turkey is far the most impressive country for stadiums :uh:
Never seen so lot new modern stadiums in the same time !!


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

RobH said:


> England agreed to support Germany's bid in return for them supporting Wembley for 2020


A rationalized, soft form of corruption. Trading favours shouldn't come into any of this.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Galandar said:


> It recently hosted World Cup and Munich is hosting EURO 2020. So no soup for Germany this time.


So? Don't underestimate the huge influence of the DFB (german FA). Why are you whining? Turkey's big mistake was to bid for both - Euro AND Olympics. 
No doubt, the Euro 2020 would be in Turkey without the Istanbul olympic bid!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Hamzawi said:


> There is no chance England will host the tournament as Wembley will be the venue for the UEFA EURO 2020 Final.
> 
> As of now Turkey has the highest chances.
> 
> ...


- As far as i know there will be only 2 stadiums from Istanbul
- Bursa's stadium is nearly 44,000. So the UEFA EURO capacity would be around 40,000



Eskisehir and Samsun could be also an EURO host city

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

I may be wrong but from the pictures Timsah Arena in Bursa doesn't seem to be a stadium of high standards in terms of building and materials. For the bid There will also be a need of 50k+ stadiums outside of Istanbul and Bursa is one of the most important. This is why I suggest building a New stadium of 50k capacity (maybe at the site of the Old Ataturk stadium - you may be more familiar with Bursa than me)

I believe Stadiums in Antalya and Kayseri will also need to undergo some sort of renovation to improve access, space and visibility




www.sercan.de said:


> - As far as i know there will be only 2 stadiums from Istanbul
> - Bursa's stadium is nearly 44,000. So the UEFA EURO capacity would be around 40,000
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't think that Bursa will built a new stadium in 10 years.

Why do they need another 50,000+ stadium outside Istanbul?


----------



## RFSK (Aug 13, 2012)

www.sercan.de said:


> I don't think that Bursa will built a new stadium in 10 years. Why do they need another 50,000+ stadium outside Istanbul?


As we have discussed before build one in izmir like the corinthians one that can reduced afterwards..


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

That would be the best solution.
Especially when you will have that view over the new skyline of Izmir


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

www.sercan.de said:


> I don't think that Bursa will built a new stadium in 10 years.
> 
> Why do they need another 50,000+ stadium outside Istanbul?


There must be multiple 50k+ stadiums for the tournament and it doesn't make sense if all of them are located in one city


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Since when do you need so many 50,000+ stadiums for a EURO tournament?


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

Since the format changed to 24 teams



www.sercan.de said:


> Since when do you need so many 50,000+ stadiums for a EURO tournament?


----------



## Stugg93 (Mar 5, 2015)

There are four in France 2016. I think the higher capacities for 2020 (they're high because UEFA knew there were many stadiums above 50,000 across Europe) will be relaxed again to more like the 2016 requirements, as otherwise there will be very few countries able to host the EUROs again. I think Germany are favourites, and Turkey are their main challengers. In principle I support Turkey's bid, as they have never hosted a major tournament before, but they have domestic issues, corruption and terrorism to deal with which makes it a potentially tricky host nation. However, if they were to succeed I think you'd see something like 

2 of these 3- (Istanbul- Ataturk Olympic Stadium- 76,092 (possibly remodelled), Istanbul- Sukru Saragoglu Stadium- 50,509 (possibly rebuilt) OR Istanbul- Turk Telecom Arena- 52,650 )
Trabzon- Akyazi Stadium- 41,161 (currently being built)
Bursa- Timsah Arena- 43,877 (currently being built)
Ankara- New stadium- 40-50,000 
Izmir- New stadium (probably on the current Izmir Ataturk Stadium site)- 50-60,000
Adana- Adana Stadium- 36,117 (currently being built)
Gaziantep- Gaziantep Arena- 33,200 (currently being built- may need to be slightly expanded)
Konya- Torku Arena- 42,276
Antalya- Antalya Stadium- 33,032 (currently being built- again may need further expansion)
Kayseri- Kadir Has Stadium- 32,864 (would I believe need expansion)
Samsun- 19 May Stadium- 34,658 (currently being built)

Outsider Cities that could potentially become hosts include:
Eskisehir- New Eskisehir Stadium- 34,930 (currently being built)
Sivas- New 4 Eylul Stadium- 27,600 (currently being built, would need expansion)
Mersin- Mersin Arena- 25,534 (would need expansion)
Adapazari- New Sakrya Stadium- 28,160 (currently being built, would need expansion)
Izmit- New Izmit Stadium- 33,000 (currently being built, may need expansion)
Diyarbikir- New Diyarbikir Stadium- 33,000 (currently being built, may need expansion)
Sanliurfa- GAP Arena- 28,965 (would need expansion)
Denizli- New Stadium- 35,000 
Ordu- New Ordu Stadium- 27,000

Furthermore, I think Bursaspor new stadium is actually very unique and of rather high quality so I don't think there is any danger of it being replaced by another stadium of a few thousand more seats.


----------



## PeteC (May 1, 2010)

I would like to see more regional bids for future UEFA Euro tournaments. A Scandinavian tournament or a Balkans tournament would be very interesting.


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

I do acknowledge it is highly unlikely for Bursa to build a Brand new stadium after Timsah Arena but my idea is to have multiple cities with stadiums of 50k+ capacity. It also looks to me that Timsah Arena, at its current situation, doesn't look like a '5-star' or 'high-standard' stadium.

Turkey is a stable country with booming economy. They should have the chance. Germany hosted a million tournaments before. Also remember Turkey lost 2016 hosting rights because of some sort of fraud (Platini fixing it for the French?). 

It does not hurt if Istanbul has 3, not 2 stadiums to host the tournament. The Olympic stadium and Turk Telecom Arena are on the European side while Sukru Saracoglu is on the Asian side. I remember the English bid for 2018 proposed 3 stadia in London.

Turkey's location within a bad neighborhood is why I suggest not hosting any games in Eastern Anatolian cities like Gaziantep or Sanilurfa.





Stugg93 said:


> There are four in France 2016. I think the higher capacities for 2020 (they're high because UEFA knew there were many stadiums above 50,000 across Europe) will be relaxed again to more like the 2016 requirements, as otherwise there will be very few countries able to host the EUROs again. I think Germany are favourites, and Turkey are their main challengers. In principle I support Turkey's bid, as they have never hosted a major tournament before, but they have domestic issues, corruption and terrorism to deal with which makes it a potentially tricky host nation. However, if they were to succeed I think you'd see something like
> 
> 2 of these 3- (Istanbul- Ataturk Olympic Stadium- 76,092 (possibly remodelled), Istanbul- Sukru Saragoglu Stadium- 50,509 (possibly rebuilt) OR Istanbul- Turk Telecom Arena- 52,650 )
> Trabzon- Akyazi Stadium- 41,161 (currently being built)
> ...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Hamzawi said:


> Also remember Turkey lost 2016 hosting rights because of some sort of fraud (Platini fixing it for the French?).


There's nothing to remember there except for a quote from Platini saying that as a Frenchman he's happy for France winning the bid process. Hardly fraud. It is even surprising that Turkey got that many votes for such a (then) immaterial bid, only plans. They had a much better chance for Euro 2020 when stadiums were already built or under construction, but it was theirs to lose it with the corruption scandal in the domestic league and the subsequent prioritisation of the Olympic bid over the football bid. 

In time I'd rather see a successful World Cup bid from Turkey, though, rather than just a Euro.


----------



## kalaha (May 3, 2009)

Denmark, Sweden, Norway and Finland are preparing a joint bid for either UEFA Euro 2024 or 2028, according to the Danish FA:

http://www.dbu.dk/Nyheder/2016/Marts/DBU_gaar_efter_EM

The four nations also bid together for the UEFA Euro 2008, but lost to Austria and Switzerland.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Finland was as far as I know not part of the original bid..


Capacity wise I think we will end with stadiums around the same capacity as the before mentioned Austria/Switzerland.


Denmark could host 3 potential venues

Aarhus - New 30,000 capacity football stadium (current stadium is a 22,000 athletics stadium)
Brøndby - Expand Brøndby Stadium from 26,000 to 30,000
Copenhagen - 38,000.

Sweden

Gothenburg - 43,200
Stockholm - 51 060 and 30,000
Malmö - Expand Malmö from around 22,000 to 30,000

Norway

Oslo - expand Ullevaal from 28,000 to at least 30,000 or 40,000 or build a new national stadium as they have suggested before.
Trondheim - Expand Lerkendal from 21,166 to 30,000
Bergen - Expand Brann Stadion from around 17,000 to 30,000

Finland

Helsinki - 42 062
Tampere - Expand Ratina Stadion from 16,850 to 30,000


Not other stadium in Finland can justify such a large expansion.


----------



## Roxven (Jun 29, 2013)

I think Poland can try host EURO but this time as solo bid. Italy hosted 12 years after theirs first time, so it's possible and we also skipped EURO 2020 with so many great stadiums. Anyway we have more stadiums now than we had in 2012. And since we won't be never able to host World Cup or Olympics, EURO is only top sport event we can get.

Warszawa - 60,000
Chorzów- 55,000
Poznań - 43,000
Wrocław - 42,000
Gdańsk - 41,000
Kraków - 33,000
Warszawa - 31,000
Zabrze - 31,000

and 2 or 3 more can be upgrated if needed. Even if 2024 is too soon than maybe 2028.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ I hope there is a way to upgrade National Stadium to 70k in the future. Capacity of 55k (similar to Romania and Netherlands biggest stadiums) is too small for almost 40 mln nation.

In 5-10 years Austria, Belgium or Serbia will have bigger stadiums. Having a big national stadium is not about 
profitability, but about prestige.

We'll never be able to host WC as solo host but we can host WC along with Germany or Ukraine.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ looking at it, I would've thought that many rows could be added at the front, especially if the pitch was lowered


----------



## Kjello0 (May 1, 2009)

bongo-anders said:


> Finland was as far as I know not part of the original bid..


Then I don't understand why it has been included. A three-way bid makes so much more sense in every way.

A three-way bid would probably see all three pre-qualified as hosts. A four-way bid would only mean two pre-qualified hosts.

A three-way bid would be closer to each other. In both language/culture, as well as distances.

An a three-way bid means more matches for each country. 4 hosts gives 3 countries with 13 matches, and 1 with 12 matches. 3 hosts gives 17 matches in each country.

When it comes to 2024 I think it's a bit to early. And given the competition from both Germany and Turkey, it might be best to focus 100 % on 2028 instead. On the other hand, England has stated their interest for 2028. However, after the changes in FIFA, it might be more likely to see England go after either the 2026 or 2030 WC. An Euro-bid for 2028 would pretty much block a WC-bid.

When it comes to venues, capacity and host cities it all depends on the host requirements from UEFA.

The requirements for EURO 2016 was the following.

2x50,000 seats
3x40,000 seats
4x30,000 seats

In addition it was stated that a venue with 60,000 seats would be an advantage for the bid. And that host nation matches was to be played at venues with at least 50,000 seats.
Meaning that with three host, one would have to have at least one 50,000 seat venue in each country.

However, I find it very likely that UEFA will demand at least one venue with 60,000 seats in the requirements for 2024. In both the previous 2008-bid and the 2016-bid it was planned that Ullevi in Gothenburg was to be expanded to 60,000 seats.

For Norway the situation is like this.
*Oslo*
The national stadium Ullevaal was recently expanded to 27,200. The infrastructure around Ullevaal makes it hard to expand it past 35,000. And pretty much impossible to expand it past 40,000. If Norway is to have at least one 50,000 seat venue, it would have to be built somewhere else in the city.

*Trondheim*
Lerkendal currently holds 21,500. It can be expanded up to 40,000. However, given the size of the city and its capacity host visiting fans, a smaller venue would be preferable. UEFA say that host cities should be able to host double the amount of visitors, as the stadium capacity. Hence a city with a 40,000 seat stadium should be able to host up to 80,000 visiting fans.

*Bergen*
Brann stadion is located in a residential area, which largely limit the possibility for expansion. It is claimed that it can't be expanded past 24,000. Any stadium with a capacity big enough for an Euro will have to be built somewhere else in the city. Bergen is also the city that is best suited to host visiting fans outside Oslo. Hence, if Norway were to have two 40,000 seat venues, the other one should preferably be placed in Bergen.

*Stavanger*
Viking stadion currently holds 16,000 spectators. In the previous 2016-bid it was planned to be permanently expanded to 22,000. And with temporary stands to 35,000. It might be expanded even further, but as with Trondheim. The limited capacity to host visiting fans means that a smaller venue is preferable.

As the situation is now. Neither Rosenborg, Brann nor Viking has the need for bigger stadiums. Both Rosenborg and Brann should however be able to defend something around 25,000 in the long run.

I also have my doubts about the national team needing a 50,000 stadium. In my opinion 40,000 should be absolute maximum for Norway. Even though 5 out of 9 matches the last 2 years have been pretty much sold out. The two years before that saw only two of eleven matches with more than 15,000 spectators. With four of them having less than 10,000 spectators. A 50,000 seat stadium would most likely never be sold out. I have a hard time seeing a 40,000 seat stadium being sold out as well.


----------



## skykratzer (Sep 2, 2015)

The center of the world - Austria - should host it again together with hungary . Both have new national stadiums and great football culture (beer). 

I think Turkey is not a good idea. Austrians football stars need healthy pork and beer to win this tournament. And it would be a shame to put our beautiful female supporters into a burka. But I am sure that Vienna would win a bid against this country because we allways win against them remember 1529 and 1683.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ I must say I find your trolling exquisite


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ I must say I find your trolling exquisite


The first line was very good. The first two sentences of the 2nd paragraph good. The remainder was far too obviously trolling.

I am now interested in Hungarian beer. Know nothing about it. I would expect it to be good though.


----------



## pozinhossc (Oct 10, 2010)

skykratzer said:


> *The center of the world - Austria - should host it again together with hungary* . Both have new national stadiums and great football culture (beer).
> 
> I think Turkey is not a good idea. Austrians football stars need healthy pork and beer to win this tournament. And it would be a shame to put our beautiful female supporters into a burka. But I am sure that Vienna would win a bid against this country because we allways win against them remember 1529 and 1683.


K.u.K. Europameisterschaft.

heheh I am totally for it :lol::lol:

On other side, it might be that by 2024 Valencia will have finished its stadium, 
+ new Atlético, 
+ redeveloped? Bernabeu, 
+ redeveloped? Camp Nou, 
+complete redevelopment Anoeta?, 
+redeveloped Vigo stadium... 
and current Bilbao, Oviedo, Sevilla (track and field stadium), Gran canaria

a spanish bid could be quite powerful, if Spain still exist by then...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

IMO Turkey won't bid and Germany will get the tournament.


----------



## Seyfo (Sep 27, 2010)

pozinhossc said:


> K.u.K. Europameisterschaft. heheh I am totally for it :lol::lol: On other side, it might be that by 2024 Valencia will have finished its stadium, + new Atlético, + redeveloped? Bernabeu, + redeveloped? Camp Nou, +complete redevelopment Anoeta?, +redeveloped Vigo stadium... and current Bilbao, Oviedo, Sevilla (track and field stadium), Gran canaria a spanish bid could be quite powerful, if Spain still exist by then...


You ever been to Turkey probably not, talking trash without even knowing in europe live more people in burka than in Turkey!


----------



## pozinhossc (Oct 10, 2010)

Seyfo said:


> You ever been to Turkey probably not, talking trash without even knowing in europe live more people in burka than in Turkey!


In which part of my message do I criticize Turkey?

I'm lost.


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

I think he wanted to quote post 352 from skyratzer. He said things like " pls no EUROCUP in Turkey cause we like to drink beer and don't want to put our women in Burkas".


----------



## skykratzer (Sep 2, 2015)

I have to say sorry! I never want to insult someone! Maybe an international board is not the best place for my strong local patriotism! hno:

I am sure Turkey will do a great job if they get the euro2024! I like this country very much, the people are so friendly and 2024 they will have beautiful citys like Mosul, Damaskus and Erbil! It was always a dream from me to see our games there! :cheers:


----------



## Karate_Kev (Oct 1, 2002)

surprised Kazakhstan hasn't entered the bidding


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

alexandru.mircea said:


> There's some potential in Eastern Europe but not in the near future. My favourite would be a Greece-Bulgaria-Romania bid. Countries like Hungary and Serbia are out of the question because they can only offer one city, and even if the rule changes to allow multiple cities with two stadiums, it will still be not enough. Countries like the Czech Rep and Slovakia don't even have sufficiently large stadiums or plans for future such stadiums in their one larger city...


By the time Romania will get its infrastructure right (core highway network, rail, airport terminals etc), it will probably have enough stadiums to be the sole host of a Euro tournament. So I don't really see the need to enter into a joint bid. But as you said, we probably won't be ready for this for another 10 years or so.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ 10 stadiums? You're dreaming 

Not to mention that the stadium for the final probably needs to be larger than the National Arena in Bucharest, and I just don't see Romania building a larger stadium than that, anywhere & anytime.


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

alexandru.mircea said:


> 10 stadiums? You're dreaming


Not really. I mean, we already have Bucharest (55k), Cluj (30k) and Craiova (30k UC, ready by the end of this year). And it was just announced that Steaua will get a new stadium, 55k. That's 4. Timisoara, Iasi, Constanta, Brasov and Galati/Braila are yet to build their stadiums, and when they do, it's very likely that it will be 30k (possibly Timisoara and maybe Iasi 40k). So that's 9. An additional stadium could be built in Oradea, for example (population 200k, great administration, city developing very fast). Or anywhere else actually, and just have it downgraded to a 15k or so after the tournament. 

So far the requirement for the stadium hosting the final of the Euro was 50k+. However, even it this changes, I'm sure that a solution could be found (temporary seats, etc).


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

So, you ARE daydreaming.


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

You are so pessimistic.  A few years ago, we all would've said the same, if being told that we will have *1* modern stadium. Now we are about to have 3 of them. 

We are talking about 2028, the earliest (the country to host 2024 will be chosen next year, I think, so this one is out of the question), so 12 years from now! And again, these stadiums will get built anyway, they've been talking about building these stadiums for years now. Even at the current building rate (3 stadiums/6-7 years) they would still be ready by 2028.


----------



## Roxven (Jun 29, 2013)

Alpin as much as I like Romania, it's impssible at current 24 teams format to solo host it by Romania. Even with 16 teams format it was impossible to solo host it only by Poland or Ukraine (countries twice bigger than Romania). At this point you need 10 stadiums. Two over 50k, four over 40k and four over 30k. And when i look how empty 4 our stadiums are after EURO i can only imagine how bad it will look in Romania with 10 stadiums after EURO.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Alpin said:


> You are so pessimistic.


I was just teasing you. 

I do want good things to happen in Romania, but spending obscene sums of public money on 30k+ stadiums in Galati, Iasi, Oradea, a new 50k+ Steaua stadium etc. instead of using the money to improve public services, healthcare, access to culture, improving education in the rural areas, grassroots sports infrastructure etc. would definitely NOT be good things that I'd want to happen. Already, the current projects based on public money (Craiova, Dinamo, Rapid) are making me quite angry. Not because in my own daydreaming I'm not fantasizing about a strong Romanian domestic football, I am, but because in the light of the current situation in RO football (which is more or less in a dissolution process) there's no justification for them. 

Anyway, even if in two decades there are the stadiums necessary to bid, the transport infrastructure and the hotel availability (try hosting 10 000 extra tourists from one night to the other right now in Iasi, say), the bid will only be one that reachs the minimum requirements. So unless an out of the ordinary context happens again like in 2020 (with no major countries willing to bid for some reason), such bid will lose to a better bid, with larger stadiums. That's why Romania would need to ally with Hungary for example, because their new national stadium will have a capacity greater than anything in Romania. Same for Poland in 2012, even with 8 stadiums of their own meeting the minimal requirements, they will have had much less of a chance to win the bidding without the Olympic stadium in Kyiv (not to mention the Donbass Arena who hosted up to the semifinals too). But a developing again, post-crisis Greece would be a better bet IMO (2032/6?).


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

@*Roxven* Again, it's not like these stadiums will be built solely for the EURO, they will be built anyway, there are plans/projects for this. Whether or not 30k for those cities makes sense, that's another discussion. We should also find out soon what the actual capacity for the new Steaua stadium will be, if the information in the press is right and it will be 55k, then we will have two 55k stadiums. Then, there could be one or two 40k stadiums (the requirement is 3, I think). At least for the new Timisoara stadium, all the projects/plans I've seen so far are for a 40k stadium. Anyway, as we've seen so far, those UEFA requirements are never fully met (Euro 2004 - more than one city w. 2 stadiums - Lisbon and Porto; Euro 2008 - only 2 stadiums over 30k; etc).


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

@*alexandru.mircea* Actually, if you think about it, such an event would be the cheapest way to improve the perception about Romania, really... We all know that Romania doesn't have the best reputation, there are a bunch of stereotypes (and we all know why), Romanians themselves don't feel very confident with their own country and emigration from Romania is massive.

If such an event was possible in 2004 Portugal, then it should definitely be possible in 2028 Romania. I'm not sure how we're doing now in terms of GDP/capita compared to 2004 Portugal, but by 2028 we will surely be way over that. And then again, we do need those stadiums (arguably not that capacity). In Portugal all the host cities, except for Porto and Lisbon, were under 150k population. In Romania all host cities would be ~ 300k. Such an event would have many positive aspects to it, it would be a tremendous motivation, it would help speed up many processes and build nice things. For example, regarding the hotel capacity, I would just build 8 state-of-the-art university campuses in 8 Romanian cities, and have them used as hotels during the Euro. Something similar to what they do for the Olympics with those Olympic Villages that became residential neighborhoods after the games. Would’t that be great?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Romania doesn't need to spend to improve perceptions about it, it needs to spend to improve the realities. The perceptions will follow.

Portugal is considered a failure in terms of legacy (like Athens 2004 too), branding a bid based on Portugal hosting isn't a good idea. Portugal showed exactly the vulnerabilities of this kind of approach.


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Romania doesn't need to spend to improve perceptions about it, it needs to spend to improve the realities. The perceptions will follow.


Realities are improving. It might be happening much slower than we would all like/expect, sometimes we may even fail to see this, but it does happen, in every respect. And yes, such an event would greatly change the perception about the country. All the people visiting Romania are saying how things here are much better than they expected. In fact, many say that it's a completely different country than what they had in mind. I'm sure you agree with me here.



> Portugal is considered a failure in terms of legacy (like Athens 2004 too), branding a bid based on Portugal hosting isn't a good idea. Portugal showed exactly the vulnerabilities of this kind of approach.


That's exactly what I've said, that we can't even compare the two situations. The host cities in Romania would be important, regional cities, the centers of geographical/historical regions w. 1, 2 or 3 million inhabitants. 

In your other post you were talking about how we should ally with Hungary to host a Euro tournament. Well, to me this wouldn't make much sense and I don't think it would be possible either. Romania has 8 cities w. ~ 300k inhabitants & over, while Hungary has just 1 (Budapest). Their second largest city, Debrecen, is very similar to Oradea (in population, GDP, etc), the city I've mentioned earlier as potential #10 Romanian venue. And they've already built their stadium in Debrecen - a very nice stadium, but it's 20k. So yeah, I think it would actually make more sense to compare ourselves to Poland in this - they have 11 cities w. ~ 300k and over inhabitants (it's true that most of these cities are way over 300k). Of course, they are way better prepared for such a tournament than us, but this doesn't mean that we couldn't do it. The difference is that, while Poland would probably be ready within 2 years of being awarded the hosting of a tournament like this (they already have 8 stadiums 30k+ and over, great infrastructure etc), we will indeed require much more time - 10-15 years. But hey, at the time when they were chosen as Euro2012 hosts they only had one 30k stadium (Krakow)!

So yeah, I'm afraid that it's either Romania alone or else it will never happen. The only co-hosts we could talk about would be Moldova, after we unite again.  Euro 2028 Semifinal in Chisinau! :banana:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Alpin said:


> Realities are improving. It might be happening much slower than we would all like/expect, sometimes we may even fail to see this, but it does happen, in every respect. And yes, such an event would greatly change the perception about the country. All the people visiting Romania are saying how things here are much better than they expected. In fact, many say that it's a completely different country than what they had in mind. I'm sure you agree with me here.


I completely disagree. I visit Romania regularly (but from the distance so I have a more realistic view) and the problems are the same. There are marginal improvements , there are things that have gotten worse, there are things that will happen only on the long term when they happen. There are still important things that are not even discussed yet. The best improvements are in places/aspects that can't help with hosting the EUROs. 



Alpin said:


> That's exactly what I've said, that we can't even compare the two situations.


That's not what you said. You literally made a comparison between the two. You've made the argument that if X (bad thing) was let to happen, then so should Y (which would be slightly better). Although I completely disagree that Romania has a better case - Portugal has more beautiful cities, an incomparably stronger football pedigree, it is more developed, and it offers a better tourist experience. The people that criticize the building of oversized / badly planned stadiums in Portugal would be even harsher with the building of large stadiums with public money in Iasi, Oradea, Constanta etc. Which brings me to the fact that you keep banging on the size of Romania cities - but city size is almost irrelevant, what matters is the football attendances in those cities (large enough to justify the building of 30k+ and 40k+ stadiums necessary for the tournament) and, secondarily, the hotel capacity of those cities. Take for example Sunderland, which is the size of, say, Pitesti, but has a football going population that justifies a stadium of almost 50k, while Olympiacos can't rationally sustain a stadium of over 34k in one of Europe's largest cities.


----------



## Kjello0 (May 1, 2009)

Alpin said:


> Anyway, as we've seen so far, those UEFA requirements are never fully met (Euro 2004 - more than one city w. 2 stadiums - Lisbon and Porto; Euro 2008 - only 2 stadiums over 30k; etc).


This is wrong on both examples.

2004
The host criteria pre 2016 was minimum 8 venues in minimum 8 host cities. There was no rules against having two venues in the same city. And no rules against having two cities with two venues. As long as there was both minimum 8 venues, and minimum 8 host cities. One could have had 4 stadiums in the same city, as long as one still met the minimum 8 host cities criteria. However, I doubt a such bid would have been picked by UEFA. The same apply today. The criteria is minimum 9 venues, in minimum 9 host cities. There is also possibilities to trick the rules. If you look at the upcoming Euro 2016, Stade de France is not in Paris, but in Saint-Denis. Which counts as an own host city. If Sweden were to host a Euro, the Friends Arena would not be in Stockholm. But in Solna. And Stockholm is free to use Tele 2 Arena as their venue.

2008
The criteria regarding stadium capacity was different back then. For 1996-2008 the criteria was
1x50,000 (Final)
1x40,000 (Semi finals)
6x30,000 (Group matches and quarter finals)

For 2012 the criteria was
1x50,000 (Final)
2x40,000 (Quarter finals and semi finals)
5x30,000 (Group matches)

For 2016 the criteria then was
2x50,000 (Final, opening match and home team matches)
3x40,000 (Quarter finals and semi finals)
4x30,000 (Group and Round of 16 matches)

The simple fact is, you won't host a Euro if you don't meet the minimum criteria set by UEFA. But those may change, and should change in my opinion.


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

well, Targu Jiu, Arad, the stadiums in Ialomita county are out of discussion. and the already built from Ploiesti and Giurgiu. they are smaller. you need some with 30k, some with 40k and some with 50k.

but, there are 2 and there will be 5 or even 6 by 2020:

Arena Nationala - Bucharest (56k)
Cluj Arena - Cluj (31k)

New Ion Oblemenco - Craiova (30-35k)
New Steaua Stadium - Bucharest (50-60k)
New Dinamo Stadium - Bucharest (30-40k)
New Rapid Stadium - Bucharest (30k)

why wouldn't they allow with 4 in the capital? even though France only has 2. but Romania is more rural.

with 6, we would only need 4 more, totally possible:

- Constanta
- Iasi 
- Brasov
- Timisoara

only political will to be.

@ Alpin

I think you forgot we hosted the Europa League final in Bucharest.


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

@ Alexandru Mircea

you are so funny with a Greek bid. the Olympics in Athens total failure because after the Games all the facilities were kinda abandoned.

and now Greece, even though we love this country here, is in financial problems.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ you probably didn't notice I was saying "a post-crisis Greece". Of course Greece can't bid for major sporting events now or in the near future.


----------



## Kjello0 (May 1, 2009)

Gombos said:


> why wouldn't they allow with 4 in the capital? even though France only has 2. but Romania is more rural.


Because France technically isn't hosting two venues in the capital. They have one in Paris, and one in the city of Saint-Denis. And even if they were hosting two in Paris. They would still have a total number of 9 host cities.

There's one simple reason to why UEFA don't want a single city to host 3-4 stadiums. That is that it would put enormous pressure on the city's infrastructure and bed capacity. An average match attracts twice the amount of fans as the stadium may seat. Hence a 30,000 seat stadium will attract around 60,000 fans. Top matches may attract 2-3 times that. Having 3-4 stadiums in the same stadium could in the worst scenario attract 500,000 fans to the same city at the same time. All these need a place to sleep, a place to eat and drink, and one need enough police and other emergency units to handle all the people. Not to forget the number of different fans in the same city. UEFA want to keep opposing fans separate. With 6-8 different groups of fans in the same city, that will be hard. By the way, I've been in Bucharest just last year, there's no way that city could handle that amount of fans.


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I completely disagree.


When saying that you will probably agree, I was referring to foreign people visiting Romania, not to the changes/development in Romania. That's another discussion and I don't think here is the place to talk about this. Although I must say I don't agree w. you. The most important thing that's changing is the generations. Newer generations have a very different mentality, especially if we talk about the large cities. 



> *That's not what you said. You literally made a comparison between the two. * You've made the argument that if X (bad thing) was let to happen, then so should Y (which would be slightly better). Although I completely disagree that Romania has a better case - Portugal has more beautiful cities, an incomparably stronger football pedigree, it is more developed, and it offers a better tourist experience.


Not really. What I meant to say was that if *even* Portugal did it, which has half the population of Romania and only 2 real cities, then we should definitely manage as well. And I didn't say it was a bad thing that Portugal hosted the tournament, how did you come up with that? I think it was a great thing for Portugal, they proved themselves and also built a lot of nice infrastructure for the tournament. They did build a few unnecessary stadiums, in places like Faro or Leiria, but that's because they don't have enough large cities, which is not the case for Romania. But the majority of those stadiums in Portugal were actually necessary and are being used.

I'm going to skip the part about "beautiful cities" and "stronger football pedigree", since it's not a beauty contest and it's not like Romania is an irrelevant football nation (it has 5 appearances in EURO tournaments, Steaua had won Champion's Cup, etc.). What really matters is the infrastructure and the stadiums. In terms of infrastructure things in Romania seem to be going in the right direction. We currently have ~ 300km of motorway UC and the building process apparently becomes smoother. Airports, rail etc are also improving. In terms of stadium building, things are also moving forward, and it seems that 30k stadiums for 300k cities is becoming the standard. And for me this doesn't seem obscene, in other countries I think it's more or less the same. And these regional stadiums don't just host football matches, they are also used for other sports, concerts, etc. 



> I visit Romania regularly (but from the distance so I have a more realistic view)


Same here 


@*Kjello0* Great post, very informative. 

So it seems that we do need Chisinau, after all. 



Gombos said:


> well, Targu Jiu, Arad, the stadiums in Ialomita county are out of discussion. and the already built from Ploiesti...


Are you for real?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Alpin said:


> Not really. What I meant to say was that if *even* Portugal did it, which has half the population of Romania and only 2 real cities, then we should definitely manage as well. And I didn't say it was a bad thing that Portugal hosted the tournament, how did you come up with that? I think it was a great thing for Portugal, they proved themselves and also built a lot of nice infrastructure for the tournament. They did build a few unnecessary stadiums, in places like Faro or Leiria, but that's because they don't have enough large cities, which is not the case for Romania. But the majority of those stadiums in Portugal were actually necessary and are being used.
> 
> I'm going to skip the part about "beautiful cities" and "stronger football pedigree", since it's not a beauty contest and it's not like Romania is an irrelevant football nation (it has 5 appearances in EURO tournaments, Steaua had won Champion's Cup, etc.). What really matters is the infrastructure and the stadiums. In terms of infrastructure things in Romania seem to be going in the right direction. We currently have ~ 300km of motorway UC and the building process apparently becomes smoother. Airports, rail etc are also improving. In terms of stadium building, things are also moving forward, and it seems that 30k stadiums for 300k cities is becoming the standard. And for me this doesn't seem obscene, in other countries I think it's more or less the same. And these regional stadiums don't just host football matches, they are also used for other sports, concerts, etc.


When you replied to me "If such an event was possible in 2004 Portugal, then it should definitely be possible in 2028 Romania" I presumed you were discussing the legacy issue with me, because that's what I was talking about. I hadn't yet realized that you have this fetish about population size (of countries and of cities). :lol: Population size is irrelevant if stadium size and infrastructures are there. And yes, the legacy of EURO 2004 is not as good as it should have been, to say the least, you can't just dismiss it. Some people don't really care about wasted public money, but happily it is now an issue more and more important in the process of bidding and in the decision making for awarding events.
RE Portugal, you have to revise your geography a bit - Portuguese cities have small "city proper" type administrative units, but they have larger urban areas and metro areas. For example, the metro areas of Braga and Coimbra rank in between 400k and half a million people, while Guimaraes, depending on how it is counted, has a metro area of somewhere bellow or somewhere above half a million people. 
The beauty of the country matters because when you send in people in a country for ten days, or for two weeks etc for an event, they need to have a good experience there in order for the event to be considered successful. That's why, when you watch presentation videos of countries (and cities) that bid for major events, the focus is so much on the touristic experience they have to offer. As for the football pedigree, not having a good pedigree doesn't detract from a bid, but having a good pedigree certainly adds to a bid's "weight". A strong home side is a key ingredient for a successful tournament. This pedigree also implies a good local football culture to immerse into as a fan, existing structures and infrastructures (like stadiums, training complexes etc). 

I'm not getting in details about your claims about how transport infrastructure is improving in Romania, you may be offended by the words I'd use  . Let's just say that in two-three decades it may be different, but currently I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Maartendev (Apr 19, 2010)

Turkey would be a good host.
Stadiums are there, good conditions. They simply deserve it and i am confident that they will organise it perfectly.


----------



## OrduGiresun (Mar 29, 2016)

Many host cities like Istanbul,Ankara,Eskisehir and Konya are already connected to highspeed rail. So fans can travel very fast between host cities.


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

Seems like a lot of Turkeys best stadiums are in Istanbul though. Surely there has got to be a limit of 2 maximum venues per city? 

I hate the idea of the pan-European Euro 2020. Its not fair on fans to have to travel the length and width of Europe for the tournament. I also lke atmosphere in a host country with all the fans mingling with each other.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ actually, travelling between some of Europe's largest cities (including a lot of them very well developed in terms of tourism) is quite easy on the fans. We've had this discussion here before...


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm in favor for Nordic countries to host WC. Denmark, Sweden, Finland would be cool.


----------



## OrduGiresun (Mar 29, 2016)

cyril sneer said:


> Seems like a lot of Turkeys best stadiums are in Istanbul though. Surely there has got to be a limit of 2 maximum venues per city?
> 
> I hate the idea of the pan-European Euro 2020. Its not fair on fans to have to travel the length and width of Europe for the tournament. I also lke atmosphere in a host country with all the fans mingling with each other.


Euro 2020 will be like Uefa Champions League


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

cyril sneer said:


> Seems like a lot of Turkeys best stadiums are in Istanbul though. Surely there has got to be a limit of 2 maximum venues per city?


Yes, i think there is a limit of max. 2 stadiums in city.

click to enlarge


----------



## OrduGiresun (Mar 29, 2016)

My suggestion for host stadiums are ( considering the general infrastructure )

1.2x Istanbul ( Atatürk Olympic and Türk Telekom Arena ). 3x or 4x could be also possible without 2 stadium rule per each city ( with Vodafone Arena and Ülker Arena ) !!
2.Bursa
3.Eskisehir
4.Ankara ( new stadium over 40,000 have to be built )
5.Izmir ( new stadium over 40,000 have to be built )
6.Antalya
7.Konya
8.Kayseri
9.Trabzon
10. Samsun
11. Kocaeli

12. Sivas ) if they upgrade their stadium to over 33.000. Sivas is also connected to highspeed rail and close to Ankara.

*Sivas Stadium*


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

In terms of facilities it appears Turkey is finely poised to host sometime in the near future. I'd say it's merely a matter of when, not if, they get to host. 

Part of me wishes they would avoid using Ataturk, too. (ie: Only use Turk Telecom and Vodafone in Istanbul.) Not only would that reward the local clubs and showcase all the wonderful new venues they've been building but it would reinforce the notion of using football-oriented structures as much as possible. 52k may be tight for a final but it's not that small.

But that's just me.


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't think they could get away with 52k stadium for final. Broadcaster allocations and other UEFA restrictions usually swallow up another 5k when it comes to tournaments anyway. Ideally the Ataturk would not be selected but unless a 65k+ capacity stadium is found elsewhere in Istanbul then it would be needed I would imagine. I also think Turkey is a bit light on capacity of the other stadiums too. There are a lot of 40k stadia. Ideally the quarter finals would be held at 50k+ stadiums.


----------



## OrduGiresun (Mar 29, 2016)

cyril sneer said:


> I also think Turkey is a bit light on capacity of the other stadiums too. There are a lot of 40k stadia. Ideally the quarter finals would be held at 50k+ stadiums.


Ankara and Izmir Stadiums should be over 50.000 ( they have to be built new ).


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Please make Batman one of the hosting cities in the Turkey bid. :lol:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

GunnerJacket said:


> In terms of facilities it appears Turkey is finely poised to host sometime in the near future. I'd say it's merely a matter of when, not if, they get to host.
> 
> Part of me wishes they would avoid using Ataturk, too. (ie: Only use Turk Telecom and Vodafone in Istanbul.) Not only would that reward the local clubs and showcase all the wonderful new venues they've been building but it would reinforce the notion of using football-oriented structures as much as possible. 52k may be tight for a final but it's not that small.
> 
> But that's just me.


I still hope that they demolish the Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi.

Honetsly TTA and FB stadium woulld be better, because each stadium would represent one a part / continent.

And honestly by 2024 (or 2028, or 2032 ) i am sure that FB will built a new stadium.
Maybe both will have stadiums around 65,000-75,000


----------



## ben77 (Sep 1, 2006)

OrduGiresun said:


> Euro 2020 will be like Uefa Champions League


Shit!


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

skykratzer said:


> Turkey will never host the euro2024.... But I have an great idea, you could organize your own islamic EURO2024 together with Bosnia... Just one game, a final between turkey and bosnia. I think Sultan Erdogan will support this idea.




By 2024 we can also invite Germany, Sweden, France, Belgium, The Netherlands and Austria and make it a greater Euro-Islamic 2024 that will start directly from the 1/4 Finals and will include all muslim majority countries in Europe by then except for Albania, Kosovo and Azerbaijan... With no pork and beer in the fan zones of course and more muschi muschi and ficki ficki. Final can be in Cologne- one of Turkey's best cities and a proud host of an office of the Turkish Football Federation. :banana:


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

but but but, I can´t survive without my grilled sausage (or Currywurst) and beer at the football match :nuts:


----------



## Kjello0 (May 1, 2009)

The four Nordic associations has agreed to go forward with the plans after a meeting in Copenhagen today. Their hopes are that the security issues in Turkey, as well as the claims of Germany buying the 2006 World Cup will give the Nordics an advantage.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ four of them? interesting

Edit: I guess the fourth is Iceland!


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ four of them? interesting
> 
> Edit: I guess the fourth is Iceland!


I thought the fourth was Finland.


----------



## MatAgger (Mar 6, 2016)

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ four of them? interesting
> 
> Edit: I guess the fourth is Iceland!


Denmark, Finland, Norway and Sweden! 

Iceland and the Faroe Islands will also take part in the planning, though not as hosts.

The Under 20 worlds and a so far unknown major women's tournament is also part of the considerations for testing the ideas.


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

my predictions for the euro:

2024: _*It is not celebrated: 3rd World War (Donald Trump)_
2028:Germany
2032:England.
2036:Russia-Qatar
2040:China
2044:France
2048:USA (Centenial Cup)
2052:London
2056:France
2060: _*not held: global glaciation_
2062:Qatar

2066: China (Winter Euro)
2066: Turkey-Egypto-Morocco (Summer Euro)
2066: Los Angeles-Paris-Budapest (autumn Euro)
2066: Chernobyl-Crimea-Sant Petesgurgo (spring Euro)
_*This issue fails and the clone Platini resigns corruption: Lennart Johansson becomes a cybernetic model from the original frozen brain_

2070: London-Gibraltar
2074: Germany
2078: Vatican-San Marino-Andorra.
2082: France
2086: Germany-Poland
2090: Italia-North Ireland
2094: Qatar
2098: London (neighborhood Chelsea)
2102: Australia-Monaco.
2104: England.
2108: Manchester-Norway.
2112: London-Papua New Guinea.
2014: Rusia
2018: France
2122: Vatican-Qatar.
2126: London
2130: Italia-Mars Space Camp.
2134: Qatar
2138: London (England annexing Europe)
2142: England
2146: Liverpool
2150: London
2154: Chelsea
2158: England
2162: Manchester
2166: Commonwealth
2170: France (_Independence of Europe_)
2174: Qatar
2178: Italy-Qatar- Commonwealth
2182: USA (_United States wins the referendum to join together to Puerto Rico to Spain_)
2186: France
2190: Austria
2194: Austria
2296: Germany 
2300: Austria
2304: Italy
2308: asteroid and end humanity.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

^^ Why did you predict so many in Qatar when it's not even part of UEFA? hno:


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

Rokto14 said:


> ^^ Why did you predict so many in Qatar when it's not even part of UEFA? hno:


If Qatar has bought a football World Cup ... imagine a simple Euro...International competitions are not decided by geography, but by money.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Ioannes_ said:


> 2094: Qatar
> 2112: London-Papua New Guinea.
> 2122: Vatican-Qatar.
> 2130: Italia-Mars Space Camp.
> ...


:lol::rofl::lol:


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

Ioannes_ said:


> my predictions for the euro:
> 
> 2024: _*It is not celebrated: 3rd World War (Donald Trump)_
> 2028:Germany
> 2032:England....


it's coming...


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> The bidding concept for UEFA EURO 2024 was ratified and will allow joint bids. Direct qualification will be guaranteed in any case to a maximum of two hosts. The minimum requirements to stage the tournament will be based on nine or ten stadia, with two or three of at least 50,000 net capacity (preferably one with minimum 60,000); three stadiums with at least 40,000 net capacity; and four stadiums with at least 30,000 net capacity.
> 
> The bidding timeline will be as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## plarsson95 (Jan 19, 2015)

I would love to see a Nordic Euro but i don't see that happening. Especially now after these new requirements  

Euro 2024 has Germany written all over it.


----------



## Elensar77 (Apr 24, 2008)

It's now official. Turkey is a candidate for bidders by Euro 2024.
Finally.


----------



## Iazzouzi (Aug 15, 2015)

Elensar77 said:


> It's now official. Turkey is a candidate for bidders by Euro 2024.
> Finally.


Good !
I hope that Turkey will win this time, it deserves more than Germany.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Turkey seeks to host Euro 2024

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/sport/football-turkey-seeks-to-host-euro-2024/3521906.html


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

*Turkey announces EURO 2024 bid*

EURO 2024 Bid Information Meeting was held at the administrative center of TFF in Beykoz-Riva, Turkey with the participation of Youth and Sports Minister Akif Çağatay Kılıç and Turkish Football Federation President Yıldırım Demirören. In the meeting; Youth and Sports Minister Akif Çağatay Kılıç and Turkish Football Federation President Yıldırım Demirören has confirmed that Turkey will bid to host EURO 2024.

NEWS / PHOTOS : http://www.tff.org/default.aspx?pageID=285&ftxtID=26630


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

hope not


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

A EURO tournament in ASIA? No, please!


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

I would say with the current conflcits in that region that there is a slim to zero chance of Turkey hosting any sort of upcoming major sporting tournament. 

As much as I would love to see a Scandinavian tournament I think Euro 2024 has Germany written all over it.


----------



## Elensar77 (Apr 24, 2008)

GEwinnen said:


> A EURO tournament in ASIA? No, please!


??


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

there are some nice stadia in Turkey


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Elensar77 said:


> ??


Most stadiums of this Euro would be in Asia, that's a fact!


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd really love to see Turkey hosting this, but I am not sure UEFA would allow it considering there's ongoing war across the border and who know when will it finish.

If Germans get it, I hope they will include Borussia-Park, my favourite Bundesliga venue.


----------



## stofzuiger (Jul 24, 2011)

The EURO 2024 should be played in a democracy, so i would pick Germany.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

3tmk said:


> So they should organize the Asian cup instead, Turkey is not European and shouldn't be considered a full member of UEFA anyway.
> Perhaps France should organize the next Copa America because Guyane is in south america.
> 
> Let's hope England Germany or Spain are candidates, they deserve it.


Wow! - racist much!?
Did you know that the Ottoman Empire stretched almost to the gates of Vienna?
That until the late 1800's all of Yugoslavia was under "Turkish/Ottoman" control
Thus, as uncomfortable for you as it is, Europe isn't just White by right.
It has Olive skinned and Brown skinned people as a normal fact of life, in reality now, and historically ALWAYS.
Dumdass! sheesh!


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Marsupalami said:


> Wow! - racist much!?
> Did you know that the Ottoman Empire stretched almost to the gates of Vienna?


So did the Mongol Empire. Does that make them europeans too?


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

fidalgo said:


> So did the Mongol Empire. Does that make them europeans too?


you gotta be kidding me!?
A couple of scouting parties of Mongols in the mid 1200's followed by a battle somewhere in Slovakia/Poland with some hansiatic knights, followed by never returning to the same area (remotely the same area) ever again.
The ottoman/Turk empire brough food, language, architecture and tonnes of development to most of south east Europe ! - for a couple of centuries! they made the ethnic melting pot of the Balkans along with the Slavic people.
That's almost like comparing Mongols with the Romans and you wouldn't say Italy is not a part of Europe.

Anyhoo, if the general beef is more geographical, well, turkey IS sufficiently park of Europe for most academics and layman alike.
Alfterall, Europes highest mountain isn't Mont Blanc, its in Georgia!


----------



## Iazzouzi (Aug 15, 2015)

If UEFA accepted to play in Baku for EURO 2020, there is no reason to refuse to play in Turkey that is more democratic and touristic than Azerbaidjan.
You must remain logical !


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Come on, they are Europeans, their way of living is different than in Muslim countries around them. Normal people (lunatic leader who wants to change it though). As I said, only problem is unstable situation in neighbourhood.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I just hope that Turkey won't get it. And lets be honest, we don't deserve it know (politics etc)






alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ don't troll please, you have responsabilities as a moderator.
> 
> On topic: given the frenzy of stadium building that's currently happening in Turkey, wouldn't they be better off going for the World Cup instead?


WC is nealry impossible.
Most new stadiums have a capacity of around 33,000 + you need the support of the UEFA.
And the UEFA will prefer England, than Germany, than Spain, than Italy, than England, than Germany etc....



Historically turkish football is connected to the european football.
The first teams were english teams. The first league was founded in Istanbul (than Constantinopel) in the year 1904.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istanbul_Football_League

The turkish clubs played their first international teams vs teams from Romania or Bulgaria.
The first match of the turkish national team was against Romania in 1923.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ in Ghezi Park


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

I am sorry for the sad situation of Turkey. the road of Turkey was European, not Euroasiatic where Russia wants to create a new USSR.


----------



## BJK 5106 (Feb 19, 2014)

*TFF submit declaration of interest to bid for EURO 2024 *

Turkish Football Federation has officially applied for candicacy to host EURO 2024.

Turkish Football Federation President Yıldırım Demirören submitted declaration of interest to bid for EURO 2024 to UEFA General Secretary, Theodore Theodoridis at UEFA HQ, Nyon, Switzerland.

TFF's 1st Vice-President Servet Yardımcı, Executive Board Members Cengiz Zülfikaroğlu, Mustafa Çaglar, Alaattin Aykaç and General Secretary Kadir Kardaş had also attended the submission.

http://www.tff.org/default.aspx?pageID=471&ftxtID=26707


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

Germany and Turkey vie for Euro 2024 hosting

Germany and Turkey are the two final bidders left in the battle to host the 2024 UEFA European Football Championships.

http://www.newstalk.com/Germany-and-Turkey-vie-for-Euro-2024-hosting-


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2017)

Not much of a fight is it? Id like to see Turkey host it, but theres only going to be one winner here.


----------



## dcs34uob (Mar 2, 2017)

> And the UEFA will prefer England, than Germany, than Spain, than Italy, than England, than Germany etc....


I know FIFA certainly don't prefer England for World Cup bids (mostly due to the lack of public/promotion space around most of the largest stadia/negative press - depending on who you believe of course!), so I'm not sure UEFA would prefer England to Germany for similar reasons.


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

According to Kicker, these cities will be consider as hosts in Germany bid :

Die 14 EM-Bewerber im Überblick:

Berlin: Olympiastadion (74.475 Zuschauer)
Bremen: Weserstadion (37.441) 
Dortmund: Signal-Iduna-Park (65.829) 
Frankfurt am Main: Commerzbank-Arena (48.500)
Gelsenkirchen: Veltins-Arena (54.442) 
Düsseldorf: Esprit-Arena (54.600) 
Hamburg: Volksparkstadion (51.852) 
Hannover: HDI-Arena (45.100) 
Köln: Rhein-Energie-Stadion (46.195) 
Leipzig: Red-Bull-Arena (Ausbau auf 57.000) 
Mönchengladbach: Borussia-Park (46.287) 
München: Allianz-Arena (71.000) 
Nürnberg: Stadion Nürnberg (44.308) 
Stuttgart: Mercedes-Benz-Arena (54.812)

In Spetember DFB should take the final decision.


----------



## nandoer (May 26, 2017)

Bremen and Nürberg will be out.


----------



## nandoer (May 26, 2017)

Of course, considering 12 stadia will be used.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

nandoer said:


> Bremen and Nürberg will be out.


M'Gladbach and Bremen are out for sure, Nuremberg desperately needs a knew stadium, which is not in sight.

Nuremberg:


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

Yıldırım Demirören : *2024'e adayız. 10 şehir belirlenecek. Zorlanacağız seçerken. Bunların mücadelesini vereceğiz. Allah kısmet ederse 2018 Eylül'de bu adaylığı alacağız inşallah.*

http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/sporarena/yildirim-demiroren-son-care-demir-parmakliklar-40546528


----------



## Gaoutso (Dec 8, 2013)

Geographicaly Bremen and Nurberg should host but their stadiums lack out of quality or capacity.
On the other hand there are 5 cities which are very close to each other, 
Dortmund, Gelzenkirchen, Dusseldorf, Munchengladbach and Koln and they have great stadiums that none of them would like to miss hosting such a great event.
Specialy Dusseldorf and Munchengladbach have the oportunity to host a EURO now since they were out of the 2006 WC


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

*The 5 finalists of the Logo competition: *


----------



## quanman247 (Mar 22, 2015)

Rover030 said:


> A list of the stadiums with their all-seater capacities:


My guest is
- Final: Berlin
- Semi-final: Dortmund, Munich
- Quarter-final: Munich, Stuttgart, Berlin, Gelsenkirchen


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

There are some great football stadiums in Germany. Its a shame they always have to hold the final in an athletics stadium though.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

if you had been to all those stadiums you would have known that olympia in berlin is not only the biggest one, but the coollest of them all as well, and therefore perfect site to host the final!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

cyril sneer said:


> There are some great football stadiums in Germany. Its a shame they always have to hold the final in an athletics stadium though.


It's not just an athletics stadium though, it's one of the most iconic stadiums in the world and one of the most beautiful as well. 

Regardless, when we're talking of matches of such importance like tournament finals or cup finals, I am of the opinion that it is preferrable to allow a few thousands extra fans in, even if in seats with less good views, than not have them but with better views for those present.


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

The logo of the bottom left is awesome


----------



## brandpb (Jul 4, 2013)

the logo of 24 is copy Paris 2024 :lol:


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

Germany 2024 bid official logo:


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

copa olympic said:


> Germany 2024 bid official logo:


This logo is the best choice...and Germany is the best place to host Euro 2024 (before England-Walles 2028).
But please: do not use a pitch surounded by an athletic track for the final ! Do something to improve Berlin Olympia Stadium or to build a Soccer stadium in Berlin or...play the final in Munchen.


----------



## quanman247 (Mar 22, 2015)

eomer said:


> This logo is the best choice...and Germany is the best place to host Euro 2024 (before England-Walles 2028).
> But please: do not use a pitch surrounded by an athletic track for the final ! Do something to improve Berlin Olympia Stadium or to build a Soccer stadium in Berlin or...play the final in Munchen.


Unless Allianz Arena is upgraded into 75,000 capacity, the final will surely be played at that pitch surrounded by an athletic track


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

That would also be the only football match missing that could be played in that venue, will be played.

Excluding the RWC, all big sport events had a history at that stadium.
How about iconic? It's youth was a bit difficult, but it came around quite nicely. 

The rest: supurb country, good infrastructure, nice cities, nice people, good stadiums.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Red85 said:


> Excluding the RWC, all big sport events had a history at that stadium.


A RWC hosted in Germany: World Rugby should consider it for the futur


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

I do not understand why Berlin did not make the field and track adjustable in height. In football mode the field and track will be a bit lower (but the field still visible for the crowd) and that resulting gap would be filled with extra seats. so they would get rid of the track and gain many more seats, especially for finals (there is the cup final every year).


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

In 2024 I would love to attend the Euro's with my son who will be 12 years old then. Germany would be perfect.

Unless there are major changes between now and then I wouldn't attend if it was held in Turkey.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

d.henney said:


> I do not understand why Berlin did not make the field and track adjustable in height. In football mode the field and track will be a bit lower (but the field still visible for the crowd) and that resulting gap would be filled with extra seats. so they would get rid of the track and gain many more seats, especially for finals (there is the cup final every year).


Hertha BSC is going for a new, smaller Stadium, there will be nobody who wants to spend € 100,000,000 for a modification like you suggested.


----------



## Elensar77 (Apr 24, 2008)

Turkey 2024 bid stadiums:

- İstanbul (Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadı) (76.092)
- İstanbul (Ali Samiyen Spor Kompleksi Türk Telekom Arena Stadı) (52.652)
- Bursa (Bursa Büyükşehir Belediye Stadı) (45.000)
- Antalya (Antalya Stadı) (32.539)
- Eskişehir (Yeni Eskişehir Stadı) (34.930)
- Gaziantep (Gaziantep Stadı) (35.574)
- Konya (Konya Büyükşehir Belediye Stadı) (41.981) 
- Trabzon (Medical Park) (41.461)
- Kocaeli (Yeni Kocaeli Stadı) (33.000)
- Ankara (Yeni Ankara Stadı) (not confirmed)


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

All nice, modern stadiums. Unfortunately for Turkey, the competition from Germany is just too strong. If you compare all the stadiums one to one Germany wins almost all of them, and then the unfortunate political situation hasn't even been mentioned...


----------



## BJK 5106 (Feb 19, 2014)

Turkey Candidate Cities and Stadiums (Alphabetic): 

*●Ankara* - New Stadium
*●Antalya* - Antalya Stadiım
*●Bursa* - Municipal Stadium
*●Eskişehir* - Eskişehir Stadium
*●Gaziantep* - Gaziantep Stadium
*●İstanbul* - Atatürk Olympic Stadium
*●İstanbul* - Ali Sami Yen Sport Complex Türk Telekom Stadium
*●Kocaeli* - Kocaeli Stadium 
*●Konya* - Municipal Stadium
*●Trabzon* - Şenol Güneş Sport Complex Akyazi Stadium

http://www.tff.org/default.aspx?pageID=285&ftxtID=28110
________________________________
Note: Technically it is possible to increase the capacity of some stadiums.


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

so germany will use the same venues than the WC 2006 but dusseldorf, which i never undertood why, having one of the bests stadiums in germany, wasnt a venue..

Despites i like gerrmany and its stadiums and the bundesliga ans so, i would like to see turkey hosting this euro


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

chibetogdl said:


> so germany will use the same venues than the WC 2006 but dusseldorf, which i never undertood why, having one of the bests stadiums in germany, wasnt a venue..
> 
> Despites i like gerrmany and its stadiums and the bundesliga ans so, i would like to see turkey hosting this euro


me too, but not for now, political situation in the region sucks big time!

but why not world cup, in 15-20 years, when everything is settled down. OK, both is also an option!


----------



## FiveYears (Mar 17, 2012)

BJK 5106 said:


> Turkey Candidate Cities and Stadiums (Alphabetic):
> 
> *●Ankara* - New Stadium
> *●Antalya* - Antalya Stadiım
> ...


Shame Kayseri is not on the list


----------



## endingcredits (Jun 13, 2017)

Shame İzmir is not on the list! It is Turkey's shining city on the west coast and third biggest city with huge population, economy and tourism sources. 

Anyway, Germany will win this competition.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

chibetogdl said:


> but dusseldorf, which i never undertood why, having one of the bests stadiums in germany, wasnt a venue..


Düsseldorf is a posh city with a poor football tradition. The local club Fortuna was in league 3 and 4 back then.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

> *German FA unveils new Euro 2024 slogan as host countdown continues*
> By Stephan Uersfeld
> 
> The German FA (DFB) has stepped up its campaign to host the 2024 European Championship, launching a "United for Football. United in the heart of Europe" slogan on Tuesday.
> ...












Germany 2024 bid website:

https://united-by-football.de/en/


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

How correct is German bid for EURO 2024 right after Munich hosting group stage and quarter-final of EURO 2020? :shocked:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Group stage and quarter final, it's hardly massive is it? And Germany is entitled to bid, I don't know what you mean by "correct"? I don't see many other decent options coming forward at the moment either.


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

I think Munich also didn't bid for the semi-finals/final package specifically because they wanted to make this 2024 bid. If England would have wanted to organise 2024, it would probably be the other way around.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

germany needs zero work on stadiums, that will be big profit EURO for them, and I do not know if there's anything that could prevent them getting it! world war maybe, don't see anything else!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

ElvisBC said:


> I do not know if there's anything that could prevent them getting it! *world war maybe*,



No, thanks, we're fed up with world wars :nuts:


----------



## nandoer (May 26, 2017)

The deal is that Germany is too strong for almost any other european bid... perhpahs only a Germany vs England bid race will be a bloodbath. Hope Turkey gets the Euros or WC someday tho...


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

GEwinnen said:


> No, thanks, we're fed up with world wars :nuts:


Then you can only imagine how feed up we in the rest of the world is 

Anyways there is absolutely no way Turkey will win the bid. Are there any plans to cover the track of the Olympiastadion with seats, if only temporary for the tournament?


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

PAO13 said:


> Then you can only imagine how feed up we in the rest of the world is
> 
> Anyways there is absolutely no way Turkey will win the bid. Are there any plans to cover the track of the Olympiastadion with seats, if only temporary for the tournament?


I wouldn’t expect that, it would lose its flair. They might cover parts of the track and that’s it! It is not perfect but if it was fine for the World Cup final and CL final as well, so it should be fine for the Euro final too!


----------



## smokiboy (Aug 30, 2007)

When is it that a decision will be made, will it be Deutschland or Türkei?

Germany has no negative factors to deal with, other than say security threats. Turkey has issues of human rights abuses, shall we say democracy issues, and of course a higher level of security risks.


----------



## matthias23 (Oct 28, 2017)

smokiboy said:


> When is it that a decision will be made, will it be Deutschland or Türkei?
> 
> Germany has no negative factors to deal with, other than say security threats. Turkey has issues of human rights abuses, shall we say democracy issues, and of course a higher level of security risks.


Human rights issues wasn´t a problem for the FIFA as they awarded Qatar the WC 2022.
So we will see if the UEFA is better or at the same level.
But i don´t trust those federations at all anymore.


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

*UEFA EURO 2024 TURKEY : LOGO & SLOGAN *

Türkiye'nin adaylık çalışmalarını tüm hızıyla sürdürdüğü 2024 Avrupa Futbol Şampiyonası logo ve sloganı tanıtım toplantısı, 19 Ocak 2018 Cuma günü Riva TFF Hasan Doğan Milli Takımlar Kamp ve Eğitim Tesisleri'nde düzenlenecek.
TFF Hasan Doğan Milli Takımlar Kamp ve Eğitim Tesisleri Orhan Saka Salonu'nda saat 10.00'da başlayacak tanıtım toplantısına Gençlik ve Spor Bakanı Osman Aşkın Bak, TFF Başkanı Yıldırım Demirören, TFF Yönetim Kurulu Üyeleri ve A Milli Takım Teknik Direktörü Mircea Lucescu katılacak.
Dünyanın en önemli spor organizasyonlarından birisi olan ve ülkemiz için büyük tanıtım fırsatı olan UEFA EURO 2024 ev sahipliği adaylık sürecinin anlatılacağı, logosunun ilk kez tanıtılacağı ve sloganın ilan edileceği tanıtım töreni medyaya açık olacak. 

*EURO 2024 Adaylığı Logo ve Slogan Tanıtım Toplantısı:
*Tarih: 19/01/2018
Saat: 10.00
Yer: TFF Hasan Doğan Milli Takımlar Kamp ve Eğitim Tesisleri Orhan Saka Salonu


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

UEFA EURO 2024 
TURKEY LOGO
http://www.tff.org/default.aspx?pageID=285&ftxtID=28588

WEB SITE http://www.euro2024adayiturkiye.com


----------



## BJK 5106 (Feb 19, 2014)

Turkey's logo and slogan were introduced.

Our Slogan is Share Together. 












http://www.tff.org/default.aspx?pageID=285&ftxtID=28588


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

Site Web : http://www.euro2024adayiturkiye.com
Twitter : https://twitter.com/turkeyforeuro24
YouTube : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2YqKemiaOJJTl5C8KKcaJw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej31g6c41Zg


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

ElvisBC said:


> I wouldn’t expect that, it would lose its flair. They might cover parts of the track and that’s it! It is not perfect but if it was fine for the World Cup final and CL final as well, so it should be fine for the Euro final too!


Why would it lose it's flair? I didn't say it's not good enough, but why not make it better if you can.


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

GEwinnen said:


> No, thanks, we're fed up with world wars :nuts:


you, but Trump and the fake aggressors from the Orient? hno: Russia may also be involved with this shit. I just hope they stick to World Cup, Euro and Winter Olympics for some years.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

No surprise, but well done Germany!


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Maartendev said:


> Germany it is, congratulations.
> 
> We Dutch have good memories of playing a European Championship at our neighbours :cheers:





GEwinnen said:


> That doesn't necessarily have to happen again. :lol: :cheers:


can't be they seriously believe they will be playing there :colgate:


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Could a mod possibly change the title of this thread to GERMANY- UEFA EURO 2024 please. Danke!


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

Congratulations, a country of guarantees and affordable for the assistance of Spanish fans, I hope to attend. What I do not understand, that Germany, which has the most important company in the world in the manufacture of light covers, built that roof full of posts in the stadium of the final, no matter how protected the building was.

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Ioannes_ said:


> What I do not understand, that Germany, which has the most important company in the world in the manufacture of light covers, built that roof full of posts in the stadium of the final, no matter how protected the building was.
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


This has nothing to do with abilities. The Olympic Stadium is a listed building and the roofing had to be cut above the marathon gate. Since no huge masts were allowed outside the stadium ring, only the posts that could support the roof remained.
With a continuous roof also above the marathon gate, no posts on the upper tier would have been needed.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

It was not nearly as close as I had expected it to be. Germany won the ballot by 12 votes to 4.


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

It would have been nice for Turkey to be the host for the EC-2024, especially since they never hosted before. And they already did host a CL-final very well and will do so in 2020 again. But I guess the political situation has made that quite difficult. Hopefully they will be awarded a big championship soon after this one, their infrastructure is up for it. Now the political situation should get there too. Germany is of course an excellent country to host a tournament like this, no one will doubt that imho. Congratulations to the German organising committee. kay:


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

12-4, so easy win as expected

I thought there were 18 votes ???


----------



## stormie (Nov 29, 2011)

Thankfully common sense prevails. Just a shame the English FA sold their backing of it to Germany for a sake of a few games at Euro 2020 to a stadium they are going to sell anyway.


----------



## Vizemeister (May 7, 2012)

It's coming home.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

stormie said:


> Thankfully common sense prevails. Just a shame the English FA sold their backing of it to Germany for a sake of a few games at Euro 2020 to a stadium they are going to sell anyway.


don’t mention that please, thats gonna be more than serious crime. they first smashed down great old wembley then built a new one for a fortune just to sell it for peanuts :nuts:

in good old times even mentionioning of such an idiotic idea would result in a mob lynch and nowadays they’re even promoting it on telly ...... what a hypocrites!! hno:

P.S. taking finals in 2020 and giving germany 2024 is fine as long as they go for the real one, 6 years later!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Congrats Germany.
So there will be major works just at the Leipzig stadium?





slipperydog said:


> Do you think it is because the Izmir stadium does not have a modernization planned?


Izmir was never a pro Erdogan city


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Cologne (55000 to 60000) and Frankfurt (55000) are to be expanded by 2024, Leipzig wants 52000 to 57000 seats.
The other stadiums remain unchanged, although I expect a reduction in capacity for Dortmund in favour of considerably more boxes than before. In Gelsenkirchen there is still room for about 2000 more seats in front of the walls of the grandstands. Until now, this space has only been used on one side of the stadium.


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

Congratulations to Germany. You just know they will host a good tournament. One thing that annoys me though is staging the final in an athletics stadium when they have a variety of great football stadiums on offer but that's just a minor gripe.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

This stadium is located in the capital, which is the biggest city of Germany and has also the largest stadium in the country.
Usually finals are held in the capital of the country and then in the largest stadium.
The Berlin Olympic Stadium is one of the most iconic stadiums in the world, after the finals of the World Cup 74 and Euro 88 were held in Munich, it is now normal for the 2024 final to take place in the capital.
But according to the DFB, it has not yet been decided where the final will take place. Maybe FC Bayern will expand its rubber dinghy to 90,000 seats, then the decision would be easy.


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

70,000 in a football stadium in Munich would be better than 74,000 in a athletics stadium in Berlin.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

If they choose Berlin Olympiastadion to host the final, the stadium is or was host to every major sports event possible.


----------



## matthias23 (Oct 28, 2017)

GEwinnen said:


> Cologne (55000 to 60000) and Frankfurt (55000) are to be expanded by 2024, Leipzig wants 52000 to 57000 seats.
> The other stadiums remain unchanged, although I expect a reduction in capacity for Dortmund in favour of considerably more boxes than before. In Gelsenkirchen there is still room for about 2000 more seats in front of the walls of the grandstands. Until now, this space has only been used on one side of the stadium.


i really don´t know why Leipzig need to be expanded.
The Number of spectators for her home matches are going down this year


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats dear neighbors !!

Great stadiums, great infrastructures for sure, great country !

:grouphug:


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

People, this is Euro, not the World Cup, no real need to expand anything. Smallest stadium has capacity over 45k, even in Germany it is going to be hard to fill all those seats when Ukraine and Albania clash onto each other  

Leipzig extension plans are RedBull plans, noone knows if that is really going to happen.


----------



## Vizemeister (May 7, 2012)

Leipzig expansion is going to happen, will commence after the international friendly against Russia in November, scheduled to be finished by 2021. 52.000 capacity, international 49.800 and with the possibility to expand to 57.000 in the future. 










1+2: New entries/exits through the old outer wall
3: New promenade around stadium on old wall
4+5: Closing the upper tier gaps
6: New facility ring with toilets and food/beverage stands

Source: sportbuzzer


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

^^^^


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Venues of the UEFA Euro 2024 in Germany *

Germany had a plethora of stadia that satisfied UEFA's minimum capacity requirement of 40,000 seats for European Championship matches. Nine venues used at the 2006 FIFA World Cup were selected – Berlin, Dortmund, Munich, Cologne, Stuttgart, Hamburg, Leipzig, Frankfurt and Gelsenkirchen – with Düsseldorf serving as a 10th venue; the city was not used in 2006 but had previously been used for the 1974 FIFA World Cup and UEFA Euro 1988. Bremen's Weser-Stadion (37,441), Mönchengladbach's Borussia-Park (46,249), Hanover's Niedersachsenstadion (43,000), Nuremberg's Max-Morlock-Stadion (41,000) and Kaiserslautern's Fritz-Walter-Stadion (46,000) were not selected. 

The venues covered all the main regions of Germany but the majority of venues at UEFA Euro 2024 are in the Rhine-Ruhr metropolitan region in the state of North Rhine-Westphalia, 4 of the 10 host cities (Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Gelsenkirchen and Cologne) are in the western part of Germany.

_Berlin - Olympiastadion _


_Dortmund - Westfalenstadion_


_Munich - Allianz Arena_


_Cologne - Rheinenergiestadion_


_Stuttgart - Mercedes-Benz Arena_


_Hamburg - Volksparkstadion_


_Leipzig - Red Bell Arena_


_Frankfurt - Commerzbank Arena_


_Gelsenkirchen - Arena Auf Schalke_


_Düsseldorf - Esprit Arena_

Source: All pics are commons licenced. Link:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Euro_2024


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

germany could organize any championship in any time, even simultaneously. great choice for 2024 !


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The logo launch for the UEFA Euro 2024 should be happening very soon.


----------



## matthias23 (Oct 28, 2017)

Light Tower said:


> The logo launch for the UEFA Euro 2024 should be happening very soon.



don´t expect to much, the EURO Logo´s been kinda shitty in the past.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The UEFA Euro 2024 in Germany is less than 3 years to go.


----------



## eses05 (Aug 28, 2010)

The official logo of Euro 2024. A bit disapointed, it could be better.. Their idea of logo is based as the logo of the Eurovision 2020.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I was right about the logo launch.

'United by Football. Vereint im Herzen Europas' presented as slogan for EURO 2024 as well as ten host city logos featuring chosen landmarks.

The brand identity for UEFA EURO 2024 was unveiled at 20:24 CEST this evening at the Olympiastadion in Berlin. The tournament will be held across ten cities in Germany in under three years' time.

The tournament logo is derived from UEFA’s 55 member associations’ flags and their colours, which assemble in various combinations, reflecting the shape of the Olympiastadion roof. The famous Henri Delaunay Cup features at the centre of the logo, while the 24 coloured slices around the trophy represent the 24 participating teams of EURO.

The brand promotes a EURO, where everyone feels welcome, and diversity is celebrated. Football is a place where everyone should feel at home and the brand is a first step in building that home in Germany for UEFA EURO 2024. The brand assets, from the logo, to the patterns and brand video, celebrate the diversity of fans and European football.

The brand is the result of extensive collaboration between UEFA, the DFB and the ten host cities, which started in September 2018, when the host association was announced. The creative agency VMLY&R Branding from Lisbon, Portugal, designed and developed the brand.

The slogan 'United by Football. Vereint im Herzen Europas' further strengthens the message of unity, togetherness and inclusion. It is the same slogan as used in the bidding process and was selected together with the host cities. Additionally, each host city – Berlin, Cologne, Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Frankfurt, Gelsenkirchen, Hamburg, Leipzig, Munich and Stuttgart – selected a famous landmark to feature on their respective city logos.

The brand launch was attended by UEFA President Aleksander Čeferin, the interim president of the German Football Association (DFB), Rainer Koch, UEFA EURO 2024 tournament director Philipp Lahm, as well as the Governing Mayor of Berlin, the Lord Mayors of Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Gelsenkirchen and Stuttgart, representatives of the other host cities, high-level members of the German federal government and other invited guests. The event featured a spectacular light show which culminated in the unveiling of the UEFA EURO 2024 logo.

The UEFA President, Aleksander Čeferin, said: "It is great to see the logo of UEFA EURO 2024 come to life at the iconic Olympiastadion. From now on, the tournament has a brand identity which reflects the ambition we have together with the host association and host cities: a EURO which is truly for everyone. For one month, we will be united by football in the heart of Europe."

UEFA EURO 2024 tournament director, Philipp Lahm, said: "EURO 2024 will be a EURO for all and we look forward to welcoming fans from across Europe and the world to Germany in the summer of 2024 to celebrate a great football party together. The logo and brand identity for the tournament convey this message perfectly."

The 51 matches of UEFA EURO 2024 will be held across ten host venues in Germany in June and July 2024. The full match schedule will be confirmed in early 2022.

Of course VMLY&R Branding is also the guys who worked on the UEFA Euro 2020 Logo and visual identity.









UEFA EURO 2024 logo unveiled with spectacular light show at the Olympiastadion in Berlin


'United by Football. Vereint im Herzen Europas' presented as slogan for EURO 2024 as well as ten host city logos featuring chosen landmarks.




www.uefa.com





They also have the host city logos which includes the landmarks of Germany. Here's a Look:










Berlin: Brandenburg Gate










Cologne: Cologne Cathedral










Dortmund: Dortmmund U-Tower










Düsseldorf: Flehe Bridge,Rhein Tower and Schlossturm










Frankfurt: Römer










Gelsenkirchen: Musiktheater im Revier










Hamburg: Elbphilharmonie










Leipzig: Völkerschlachtdenkma










Munich: Frauenkirche










and finally, Stuttgart: Fernsehturm Stuttgart

These host city logos are using the landmarks of Germany instead of the bridges that were used in the UEFA Euro 2020 when Munich the German venue was one of the host cities.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

looks good to me, idea behind is good as well. logo looks even better on white background , btw.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Are all the countries that recognize their flag in this logo (Germany, Hungary, Russia, Netherlands, Belgium, Estonia, Bulgaria, Ukraine, Armenia, Ireland) automatically qualified? And if so, will Libya, Cameroon and Indonesia join as invitees?


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm a little bit surprised that they didn't use Zeche Zollverein for Gelsenkirchen 

I know its not techically in Gelsenkirchen but its very very close and the address is afterall on Gelsenkirchener Strasse


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

The logo looks very 1970's style, but the map is nice


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Quintana said:


> Are all the countries that recognize their flag in this logo (Germany, Hungary, Russia, Netherlands, Belgium, Estonia, Bulgaria, Ukraine, Armenia, Ireland) automatically qualified? And if so, will Libya, Cameroon and Indonesia join as invitees?


These flags are actually Lithuania. Italy and France have qualified before. Also Germany already qualified automatically as host.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love this logo. Also there's defo shades of the WC2006 poster designs in there.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

kosovo seems to be missing, same with malta, israel and kasachstan, but for those three they can always tell they were out of scope, with kosovo it might be understood as political statement as well


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I heard the qualifying draw will take place on October 9th next year in Frankfurt at the Messe Frankfurt's Festhalle exhibition.

54 teams will take part in these qualifiers, Italy hopes to qualify for the tournament as defending champions, Germany will not take part in the qualifiers as they already qualified automatically as the host country of the Euro 2024.









UEFA EURO 2024 qualifying group stage draw to be staged in Frankfurt in 2022


Qualifying groups to be drawn at the Festhalle exhibition centre on Sunday 9 October 2022.




www.uefa.com


----------



## Vizemeister (May 7, 2012)

*UEFA EURO 2024 match schedule approved*
Munich to host opening match with Berlin staging the final.









UEFA EURO 2024 match schedule approved | Inside UEFA


Munich to host opening match with Berlin staging the final.




www.uefa.com















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524044949100142596


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

8 cities of 10 will host the knockout stage matches.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Light Tower said:


> 8 cities of 10 will host the knockout stage matches.


? Chart above your comment shows all 10 venues will host at least one knockout match.


----------



## richswede (Sep 18, 2013)

No more upgrades on the stadiums except from Leipzig and Frankfurt? I think they are all nice stadiums but some of them are 20 years old now and need to be upgraded imo.


----------



## Vizemeister (May 7, 2012)

Stuttgart invests 97 Mio. € to rebuild the main stand (and possibly some more upgrades to the whole stadium). Other than that, the clubs have continously updated the stadium infrastructure since the 2006 World Cup.


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

richswede said:


> No more upgrades on the stadiums except from Leipzig and Frankfurt? I think they are all nice stadiums but some of them are 20 years old now and need to be upgraded imo.


Why should hey? They are still in pretty good shape. Or do you really think the stadiums in München, Köln or in Dortmund are run down?


----------



## richswede (Sep 18, 2013)

d.henney said:


> Why should hey? They are still in pretty good shape. Or do you really think the stadiums in München, Köln or in Dortmund are run down?


No no stadium are run down. They are all very good football stadiums. Now you cherry picking the best stadiums that already have been upgraded a bit, but for instance I think they should maybe change the seats at Volkparkstadion (like they have done in Munich) because they are a bit bleach and other minor upgrades like that.


----------



## Papa_Naz (Jun 22, 2021)

70-80 milion seated capacity for dortmund will be nice.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

yepp, put the whole germany in one stadium 😁


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579064552444284928


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

Why always those stupid Twitter links? There is no need advertising and even using this company. Nobody needs Twitter Inc. The stuff you mentioned is available on the website of UEFA as well:








UEFA EURO 2024 qualifying draw: Dutch get France, Italy pooled with England


The Netherlands were pooled with France while Italy and England will meet again after the draw for the European Qualifiers for UEFA EURO 2024 set the groups to be played from March.




www.uefa.com




Also there is Mastodon, a free, decentralised microblogging anybody can use. People should use this instead of giving Twitter Inc. all the content, data and power to use them. Wake up already.


----------



## pan_de_sypr (10 mo ago)

🥶 Group of Death


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

pan_de_sypr said:


> 🥶 Group of Death
> 
> View attachment 4013664


for greece?


----------



## pan_de_sypr (10 mo ago)

ElvisBC said:


> for greece?


Yes...Excluding Giblartar this could have been a Euro 2024 finals group.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

With 24 teams qualifying…..the top 2 in each group constituting 20 + NL route…..the group of death concept has changed. Where once two major nations in one group with only one guaranteed qualifying spot was enough for a group of death, now it’s likelier to find groups of death where there are 2-3 evenly matched teams fighting for 2nd.

Group A for me is tougher as there’s more uncertainty. Spain will qualify, but then you have Norway, Georgia, and Scotland fighting for 2nd with no clear favourite. With Kvara, Georgia can’t be taken lightly, especially looking at their easy romp into NL B league recently. Then you have Haaland/Odegaard/Sorloth plus a decent Scotland side filled with PL players.

Some other difficult groups but only 2 nations fighting for 2nd. Group A has 3 in my view, and as such I see it as the only thing approaching a group of death.

What the draw shows more than anything is that qualifying needs to change…..badly. We don’t need 8-10 matches to sort out qualifiers when it’s never been easier for favourites to qualify.


----------

